#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Смотрящий в... стену...

## Bodhidharma

Жизнь - Смерть - жизнь - смерть - жизнь - смерть...
Жизнь - смерть - жизнь - смерть - жизнь - смерть...
Жизнь - смерть - жи...Дзен - Будда - Сутра - дзен - дзен..
Дзен - бдзень - дзен - бдзень - дзен...дзен...дзен...
Дзен - дзен - дзе - дз - д -                   ....
Это!
Все!
Здесь!
Сейчас!
Ха-ха-ха-ха... :Smilie: ))
Приходит жизнь - приходит смерть - не важно, будь, просто будь...
Смерть - это смерть! Жизнь - это жизнь! В жизни есть смерть! В смерти есть жизнь! Только "ЭТО" неизменно!

----------


## BOD

:Big Grin:  Отряд Bodhidharma, Вы не очень устали?  :Wink:

----------


## BOD

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Отряд Bodhidharma, Вы не очень устали ? 




_______________
ONLY EGO  :Big Grin:

----------


## не-Банкэй

каждый имеет право на лево.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Одинокий город спит! Стена передо мной...всего лишь стена...

----------


## Шаман

... наверно кремлёвская.

З.Ы. Спите спокойно

----------


## Bodhidharma

Просветление принадлежит нам! нет необходимости искать это во вне! Я - это оно! Ты - это оно! Он - это оно! Этого не нужно достигать! Это лишь признание....смейся, смейся...
К чему эти старые будды, к чему эти сутры, к чему эти размышления, к чему эти медитации...Остановись!!!! Некуда бежать!!! Сядь и то, что есть - это оно!!! Стена перед моими глазами - это, это, это....

----------


## Ersh

Сядь, сядь, Bodhidharma... Никому ничего не принадлежит.

----------


## Ivan

Bodhidharma,

сколько энергии - поразительно.

На вас бы кирпичи тягать.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Когда внезапное просветление - 10000 возможностей появляется...
Все, что ты делаешь тогда - правильно!!! Во всех схватках тогда, ты
непобедим! Тогда подметание пола или танец, работа банкира или
дворника - все в радость!!! Одна сплошная радость выражаемая в
действии или бездействии...Сидишь или стоишь, идешь или лежишь - это
постоянно с тобой...То, что приходит, то приходит; то что уходит, то
уходит - просветление остается, подобно зеркалу...
Не нужно ничего выбрасывать и напрягаться по этому поводу! Позволь
вещам происходить спонтанно, не имей различающих мыслей - это хорошо,
а это плохо, то что есть, то есть, то чего нет, того нет!!! То, что
есть - смотри, то чего нет - и не переживай на счет этого.
Истина прямо перед тобой - здесь и сейчас. Она никуда не исчезала, в
какие бы поиски и медитации ты не отправился, она всегда здесь, как
твой собственный нос!!! Посмотри на кончик носа, в любой миг, когда ты
смотришь - он здесь!!! Тоже и истина! Посмотри - и вот она! Даже то,
что ты смотришь - истина! Истина не в каком то определенном месте,
учении, писании... Нос есть нос! Истина есть истина! Тот, кто смотрит,
тот может видеть! Тот, кто слышит, тот может услышать! Когда ты не
смотришь и не пытаешься слышать - ты можешь предположить, что истины
нет, но это лишь из за того, что ты не смотришь и не слушаешь! Это как сон!
Вроде живешь, дышишь - но ты спишь!

----------


## duun

Bodhidharma,

не верю ; )

----------


## aquarius

Бодхидхарма - это просто какой-то свежий ветер на этом скучноватом форуме.

----------


## aquarius

Не знаю что, но он что-то нашел это точно -)

----------


## acti

Кажется, что благодаря Bodhidharma мы все должны почувствовать различающую мудрость  :Smilie:

----------


## Караульный

Кажется, что благодаря Bodhidharma мы все должны почувствовать различающую мудрость 

/////////////

Я так вообще познал Таковость

----------


## aquarius

Ну не надо злиться на него. Никто ничего узурпировать не может.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Истина не исчезает!!! Она всегда есть. Но если ты не смотришь и не слушаешь, то можешь предположить, предположить, что истины нет, что она исчезла!!! Ты есть. Истина есть. Если ты не смотришь и не слушаешь, истина все равно есть, она не исчезает для тебя, просто в этот миг ты слеп, просто в этот миг ты спишь!!! Проснись, смотри, слушай - и ты видишь! Когда ты спишь, ты можешь принять сон за реальность, во сне может присниться, что Истины нет, но это всего лишь сон! Открой глаза и сна нет! Истина никуда не уходит, не исчезает, не бегает, не медитирует, не читает книг по дзен или библию, она есть и все!!! Но ты в постоянном бегстве и суете, ты ищешь её там, вон там, тут и вот тут.... поэтому ты не видишь её...Кто то говорит. что истина здесь, и ты бегаешь туда-сюда! Она повсюду!!! Нет места, где её нет, не нужно бежать куда то, тк там где ты есть сейчас, там уже Истина! Имей глаза и увидишь! Имей уши и услышишь!

----------


## Борис

Снова *"истина"*...

----------


## GMK

Чья истина истинней?  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим

Мда.. встретишь Будду - мало не покажется.
А как Вы дошли до жизни такой, Bodhidharma?

----------


## BOD

На голой правде далеко не уедеш. :Embarrassment:  
Обладают ли стены большими  ушами ,чтобы расслышать истину? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Шаман

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Bodhidharma_ 
> *Истина не исчезает!!! Она всегда есть. Но если ты не смотришь и не слушаешь, то можешь предположить, предположить, что истины нет, что она исчезла!!! Ты есть. Истина есть. Если ты не смотришь и не слушаешь, истина все равно есть, она не исчезает для тебя, просто в этот миг ты слеп, просто в этот миг ты спишь!!! Проснись, смотри, слушай - и ты видишь! Когда ты спишь, ты можешь принять сон за реальность, во сне может присниться, что Истины нет, но это всего лишь сон! Открой глаза и сна нет! Истина никуда не уходит, не исчезает, не бегает, не медитирует, не читает книг по дзен или библию, она есть и все!!! Но ты в постоянном бегстве и суете, ты ищешь её там, вон там, тут и вот тут.... поэтому ты не видишь её...Кто то говорит. что истина здесь, и ты бегаешь туда-сюда! Она повсюду!!! Нет места, где её нет, не нужно бежать куда то, тк там где ты есть сейчас, там уже Истина! Имей глаза и увидишь! Имей уши и услышишь!*


 Бодхидхарма, проснись сейчас же! Ты видишь кошмарный сон и от этого страдаешь!
То, о чём ты пишешь, можно увидеть только в кошмарном сне.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Проблема состоит в том, что приходится говорить спящим и слепым! Один мастер говорил мне: "Поскольку сами они не пробуждались, они не верят, что кто то пробудился. Это как слепцы, которые не верят, что свет есть, - и нет способа убедить их! Он говорил мне....Тебя будет осуждать весь мир! Лжеучителей будут ценить, уважать, почитать, но помни, подлинный мастер всегда будет осуждаем современниками. Поэтому, когда ты обнаружишь человека, всеми осуждаемого, - он обладает чем то, иначе почему все против него? Когда его уважают, ценят, почитают, дают награды и почести - берегись! Это лжеучитель!"
Мне приходится здесь и там сталкиваться с этой проблемой... Разговор со слепыми и глухими... Восприимчивых людей очень мало, все такие великие, такие знающие... у каждого в голове своя вселенная. Но все же есть люди, умеющие слушать, умеющие смотреть, умеющие понимать. На самом деле мне нечего говорить!!! Словами истину не высказать!!! Любое слово - ошибка!!! Но я все же пытаюсь как то намекнуть, указать... А это задевает их эго, их знания, их авторитет и понимания! Ведь столько разного хлама в их умах! Одна секта учит так, другая так - и между ними возможен конфликт, тк возможно будет несоответствие. А когда я пуст, и ты пуст - нечего доказывать, нечего обьяснять, никакие споры невозможны...Пустота - ты и я! Смех! Или слезы! Но сказать нечего! Спорить не с чем! Доказывать не чего! Ты чистый лист, я чистый лист! Но стоит на этом листе появиться надписи - чань, кван, бдзень, дао - то возможны разногласия. Когда я смотрю на тебя, а ты смотришь на меня и между нами нет никаких записей - то все, что есть - Истина! Свобода от себя, от эго, от знаний - это как раз пустота! Посмотри сейчас во внутрь себя!!! Есть ли там знания, сутры, понимания, цели, планы, желания спорить??? Когда встречаются две пустоты - какой может быть конфликт, какой может быть спор??? Все дело в том, что вы не принимаете того, что я пишу, а я это делаю умышленно! Я вас провацирую, я делаю так, чтобы ткнуть в ваши знания, вы не можете просто слушать меня, вы готовы лишь спорить, дискутировать, доказывать обратное... Вы думаете, что мне нужно какое-то положение, какие то заслуги, уважение, почитание...Ха! Мне абсолютно ничего не нужно! Я могу просто сидеть у этой стены и говорить, никуда не двигаясь! Я еще не увидел здесь никого, кто хотел бы просто поговорить, сесть рядом, посмеятся... Каждый носит в себе свой груз, свои лестницы, свои инструменты... Никто не готов слушать, но спорить готов каждый! Дело все в вашем разделении... Вы начали считать меня кем то, вы начали накладывать на это свои идеи и домыслы, подозрения... Кто то почувствовал свою ущемленность, кто то решил, что я спятил, кто то еще что то, но нет того, кого я ищу! Который бы просто промолчал и улыбнулся! Тот, который бы не стал говорить не хорошее, не плохое... Который бы просто был!!! Такому мне нечего сказать... Я бы просто подарил ему цветок.... А не слова...

----------


## aquarius

Да, эго страшная штука.

----------


## Шаман

Бодхидхарма, сон - это просто сон.
Спам - это просто спам!
Немедленно проснитесь! Во сне вы флудите/храпите.
Воистину во сне мы себя не контролируем...  :Frown: 




> Кто то почувствовал свою ущемленность, кто то решил, что я спятил, кто то еще что то, но нет того, кого я ищу! Который бы просто промолчал и улыбнулся! Тот, который бы не стал говорить не хорошее, не плохое... Который бы просто был!!! Такому мне нечего сказать... Я бы просто подарил ему цветок.... А не слова...


  Может быть, просто все ждут, что вы сами замолчите наконец?
Разве так уж трудно предположить, что все требования, которые Вы предъявляете к другим, может быть предъявлены и другими к Вам?

----------


## Gee

Бодхидхарма.....К сожалению......И ты прав.......И все........
Не сражайся......Нет причины "сражения".......Лучше плакать .......или смеяться.....
________________коллега не-Банкея :-)

----------


## BOD

Всякий меня не слушать готов
Хоть я и  свободен от всяких оков.
Спорить со мною даже пытаются 
Но только не стены-они соглашаются,
Я бы на ваших могилах молчал,
только цветы и венки раздавал.
Мало осталось людей ,способных воспринимать....
гостку земли зачерпну да пойду, 
кактус пора идти поливать. 



---------------------
продолженье воспоследует
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Леонид Ш

Bodhidharma 

 В буддизме в т.ч. чань (дзэн), существует негласное правило, что учитель никогда не навязывается ученикам. Более того многих учителей, надо очень хорошо попросить, что-бы они дали учение.

----------


## ola

Bodhidharma

Дом, дерево, фонарь, аптека...
Смотрящий в стену, да увидит!

----------


## Bodhidharma

Вы изучаете буддийские писания, сутры, читаете разные книги по дзен,
просите наставления у наставников, но вы никогда не задавали себе
простой вопрос - зачем???? Зачем все это???? Что вы хотите там найти,
узнать или получить??? Кто то скажет, что ищет истину, кто то скажет,
что ищет просветления, кто то скажет, что ищет своё истинное лицо - и
этому нет предела! Но все дело в том, что вы продолжаете все эти
поиски на стороне, в доме соседа!!! Все эти книги, все эти сутры были
кем то когда то написаны! Тот, кто писал их или говорил это - исходил
из своего опыта, который он получил в просветлении! Все эти
наставники, которые наставляют вас - такие же как и вы, единственное
различие в том, что они не к кому никуда не ходят для получения новых
знаний и подтверждений своих достижений. Друзья! Друзья, послушайте
пожалуйста внимательно то, что я говорю!
Я буду и буду продолжать говорить, говорить, потому что я избрал этот
путь! И если один из миллиона услышит меня - этого будет вполне
достаточно! Я приложу все свои усилия для этого! Таков мой путь!
Столько всего уже сказано до меня, столько всякой информации, книг,
учителей... люди стали намного более просвещеннее, начитаннее,
понимающее...Что уже сказать что то новое словами - невозможно!!!!
Старые учителя описали и рассказали об этом со всех сторон, новых слов
подобрать невозможно! Но все же до сих пор люди остаются глухими и
слепыми! Я говорю вам прямо здесь и сейчас - Вы уже просветлены, вы
уже Будды, радуйтесь этому событию, что вам еще нужно!!!??? Не нужно
никуда ходить, все происходит прямо сейчас, в один миг, мгновенно!!!
Миг назад вы спали и бац...Вы пробудились!!! Я не могу ничего
поделать, но это действительно так!
Отправляясь на поиски Истины, просветления - тем самым вы все дальше
уходите от этих событий! И истина и просветление - это то, что здесь
и сейчас - и другого измерения для этого нет, нет, нет!!!
Если ты поймешь - что прямо в
этот миг ты просветлен, то пленка с глаз будет удалена! Можно будет
только рассмеятся над своей глупостью. Просветление - это не то, что
случится с вами когда то где то там...Если вы открыты и уязвимы, то
прямо в этот миг это возможно!!! Но ваши сомнения!!! Ваши недоверия!!!
Ваши сравнения!!! Ваш анализ!!!
Все, что я сделал - это открыл Истину! Путь был долог, скитания,
заблуждения, ошибки и разочарования...но все же я нашел, я спас себя!
Мне захотелось поделиться этим с людьми, тк я вижу их страдания, их
поиски...Но столкнулся с такой проблемой - как недоверие, непонимание,
подозрение, нежелание, закрытость, амбиции...Если в любой миг вы
готовы сдаться, открыться - вы на верном пути!!! Именно тогда
просветление случится! Но если вы продолжаете быть закрытым ко всему,
то как просветление случится??? Вы ж закрыты!
Запомните такую вещь:
Если вы доверчивы, открыты и уязвимы, то даже непросветленный сможет
привести вас к истине! И наоборот! Если вы закрыты и недоверчивы то
даже просветленному будет очень трудно освободить вас!

----------


## Ersh

"Александр Македонский, конечно, великий полководец, но зачем же стулья ломать!..." (с)

----------


## BOD

Истина , истина слышит меня
И я сильнее день ото дня.
Раньше я тоже книги читал
но уши ,при этом ,сосед завтыкал.  :Wink: 
Книгу закрыть легче чем рот
и от меня миллион не уйдёт,
с миру по нитке ,мёртвому - землицы
А молоту Христову не остановиться.

Где вы теперь заблужденья , ошибки 
запомните ,внуки что истина близко.
Если мои слова не забудете
И храпеть перестанете и полюбите. 
Откройте мне  разум и ум свой откроете
и как буратино деньги зароете,
Дюймовочку даром не трахал никто
только лишь крот- ему повезло.
Дюймы остались и мне до звезды
теперь и  не вспомню с какой стороны.
В общем нездешний ,я пастырь, ребята 
избирайте меня и будете рады.  :Embarrassment:  

_________________
закрытые настиж книги :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Караульный

Смотрящий в стену, да увидит!////////////
Стоящий в церкви да прозрит!
Что Bodhidharma хоть и бредит...
Но модератор крепко спит

 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Николай, давайте без пошлостей.

----------


## Караульный

Я отразил свое видение всей ситуации вокруг Bodhi.
Приношу извинения.

----------


## ola

Смотрящий в стену видит стену.
О истина - болезнь ума!
Была б пуста ума сума,
Ум не тянуло бы на сцену...

----------


## Максим

Караульный, не знаю, но говорит он все же о просветлении, никаких измышлений, противоречащих Учению пока вроде нет, и говорит имхо душевно, тепло. Может, это не такой уж оффтопик, само по себе?  :Smilie: 

//Но ваши сомнения!!! Ваши недоверия!!! 
Ваши сравнения!!! Ваш анализ!!!//
Ну Bodhidharma, есть такое слово, карма, Вы ведь знаете: у сомнений и прочего есть причина, нельзя заставить плод созреть раньше времени.

----------


## Максим

//Бодхисаттва прилагает все усилия, чтобы пробудить людей, прекрасно понимая, что из миллиона человек, возможно, только один услышит его, а другие будут равнодушны, или всё исказят на свой лад. Боддхисаттва прекрасно знает, что говорить правду - это самый легкий способ нажить себе врагов, что он будет постоянно изгнан за правду, Бодхисаттва знает это и все же продолжает кричать! //
Не, Боддхисаттва владеет искусными методами. Или овладевает  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bodhidharma

Все больше и больше хлама выходит на поверхность из ваших умов! Вы до сих пор продолжаете оценивать меня, анализировать, сравнивать...Очень
интересно читать ваши рассуждения и предположения на счет меня! Вы думаете, что я пришел с какой то идеей, с какой то доктриной, с какой то новой религией, в поисках денег, славы, почитания или уважения, для того, чтобы быть признанным вами, для того, чтобы вы открыв рот
слушали меня сложа руки перед грудью...Смешно мне и в то же время слезы на моих глазах из-за вас! Сколько заблуждений есть в вас!
Проблема в том, что вы никак не можете принять то, что я говорю, вы никак не можете поверить в то, что кто то среди вас стал Буддой! это возможно задевает и ранит вас, и единственное, что вы можете сделать -
это защищаться! Один из способов защиты - это говорить и предполагать, что этот человек бредит, несет ерунду, ничего не понимает, дурак, надел на себя шкуру Будды, но сам таким не является и тд.. Так как такие  аргументы успакаивают и вы находитесь в норме...А когда кто то
говорит, что он Будда - вы начинаете смотреть на себя и сравнивать! И вам возможно может показаться, что вы не Будда! А это задевает эго! И тогда вы говорите - да, ну...он бредит, он спятил, Будда не такой, как
будто вы знаете какой Будда... Это происходило и происходит постоянно, когда кто то пробуждается и начинает нести свет людям, многие "Я" задеты. В Будду кидали камни, Иисуса распяли, Бодхидхарма просидел 9 лет лицом к стене, Мансуру отрезали руки, ноги и выкололи глаза,
только из за того, что он заявил "я есть Истина!", Ошо травили и более 20 стран запретило ему въезд, только из за того, что он Будда... Поэтому я не удивлен такому положению дел!
Мне ничего не нужно от вас! И я ничего не хочу навязать вам! Я буду сидеть, смотреть в стену и говорить, без всяких целей! Если в том, что я говорю есть Истина, рано или поздно ищущий увидит это! Я не в коем случае не призываю вас идти за мной, следовать мне, поклоняться мне,
приносить денег и возносить меня - это все проделки эго! Я лишь хочу разделить с вами то, что случилось со мной, а это прекрасное событие, это рай здесь и сейчас!!! Это не навязывание! Это предложение! Или
приглашение! У меня просто есть и я хочу поделиться  с вами, ничего не требуя взамен! Пока на этом все...

----------


## Караульный

Караульный, не знаю, но говорит он все же о просветлении, /////////////////

Человек говорит о себе. 
"Человек всегда говорит о себе" Е Чу Сыним.
Ладно, оставим. 

ola - поклон.

----------


## Максим

//у сомнений и прочего есть причина//
А устранять эти причины в гордом одиночестве - по меньшей мере, долго и нудно, нужны Учителя, Учения, Община практикующих...

----------


## Максим

//Человек говорит о себе.//
Ну да, человеку нужен человек. Если говорит по теме, не грубо - нормально. Если еще и логически непротиворечиво - отлично. По моему, так.
//Очень интересно читать ваши рассуждения и предположения на счет меня!//
Bodhidharma, спокойно, я _должен_ видеть в Вас и во всех Будду, меня так учили, видите - стараюсь  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

_Мне ничего не нужно от вас! И я ничего не хочу навязать вам! Я буду сидеть, смотреть в стену и говорить, без всяких целей!_

То Вы от нас ничего не хотите, то хотите показать истину, то хотите чтобы мы "проснулись".... Вы уж определитесь, пожалуйста!

_вы никак не можете принять то, что я говорю, вы никак не можете поверить в то, что кто то среди вас стал Буддой!_

Победоносный полностью осознал прошлое, настоящее и будущее. Вы, надо понимать, тоже. Как насчёт пары моих вопросов про будущие события? Ну, например, про завтра?

----------


## ullu

Скажите, Бодхидхарма, если два человека одинаково незнакомых мне приходят ко мне и рассказывают о том, что у них получилось. И когда рассказывает один сердце радуется, а когда второй сердце  огорчается.
А получилось одинаковое, по словам.
Скажете ли вы , что в том, что сердце огорчается , неспособность меня радоваться чьим то достижениям виновата?

----------


## Земский врач

Иван Бодхихарма склонен видеть деревья, 
Там где мы склонны видеть столбы...

----------


## Шаман

А почему именно деревья, а не грибы, например?

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Bodhidharma_ 
> *Одинокий город спит! Стена передо мной...всего лишь стена...*


Ты сидишь у стены, поющий внутри и снаружи Бодхидхарма. Как только ты обозначил стену, себя ты под нею сразу узнал: тебя ограничивают, стремятся сузить. Но это говорит только одно – сознанием своим ты спишь на стене, которую сам и построил. Кто и как ломает стены?
Здесь тебе коан.
Отвечай!
Он покажет тебе и нам
Учитель ты или баран.

----------


## ola

Осторожно! В стену летит каменный Будда.
Не //баран//, не //Учитель//,
Не //тебе//, и не //нам//.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Достопочтимый Бао! Мне от вас ничего не нужно! То, что хочу я показать, я показываю! То, куда я вас хочу пригласить, я приглашаю! Но дело в том, что вы не смотрите, и не принимаете приглашение!!! Из-за чего это происходит? Сомнения, недоверия, знания, сравнения, анализ...именно из за этого!!! Мне не нужно от вас что то, что принесло бы мне выгоду, славу, денег, престижа... Мне нужно, чтобы вы проснулись!!! Но этого я не смогу взять у вас и использовать в своих целях! Я хочу, чтобы вы проснулись, но не для того, чтобы я мог взять это себе, или получить за это что-либо... На счет ваших вопросов на завтра, спрашивайте!!! Я каждый миг к вашим услугам!!! Я не могу знать, что вы спросите завтра и спросите ли вообще! У меня был такой случай в жизни... Как то я шел по улице и ко мне привязалась циганка...давай говорит погадаю, всю правду скажу что было, и что будет!!! Я ей говорю: То, что было, меня уже не интересует больше, а то, что будет, ты не можешь знать этого точно!!! Она говорит: Да я знаю все, дай денег и я скажу!!! Я ей говорю: Хорошо! Если ты скажешь, что произойдет через 30 секунд, я тебе дам денег... Она не знала, что ответить...Тогда я схватил её за плечи руками и хорошенько встряхнул.... Она крикнула - Ты ненормальный, иди отсюда, пока я порчу не нагнала... Я ей сказал: Вот видишь! Ты даже не предугадала то, что произошло через 30 секунд, а хотела мне нагадать о том, что меня ждет.... Теперь, когда мы иногда встречаемся на улице взгядами, она приветливо улыбается...
==============================================
Дорогой Уллу! Будда не тело, будда не ум и будда не сердце! Сердце может радоваться, может огорчаться, но Будда вне этой радости и огорчения! Для Будды радость и печаль - это как два конца одной палки! Если ваше сердце огорчается - в этом никто не виноват! Это говорит о том, что вы не вышли за пределы сердца - эмоции, желания, переживания. Будда сказал: " называю брахманом того, кто среди радости и печали остается невзволнованным"..  Сердце - это ещ не истинный дом!
==============================================
Махабхарата! Я не собираюсь ничего доказывать, ни то, ни это! Я есть тот, кто я был, есть и буду...

----------


## Буль

_Мне от вас ничего не нужно!...  Мне нужно, чтобы вы проснулись!!!_

Так нужно или не нужно? Похоже Вы так и не определились...

_Я не могу знать, что вы спросите завтра и спросите ли вообще!_

Печально... а назывались буддой... призывали всех поверить в это... А оказались, будучи буддой, несостоятельны даже в этом  :Frown:

----------


## Bodhidharma

Достопочтимый Бао! Персонально для вас повторяю! Мне от вас ничего не нужно - то есть то, что я могу взять и унести это с собой!!! Мне нужно, чтобы спящий проснулся, а мертвый ожил!!! Это разные вещи! Вы и сам уже понимаешь, что это разные вещи! Когда я говорю, что мне ничего не нужно, я имею ввиду то, что мне ничего не надо, ничего материального! Ничего, что имело бы какое-либо отношение ко мне! Я хочу, чтобы мертвый ожил!!! Если ты мертв, если ты спишь, я хочу тебя оживить, разбудить... Здесь есть тонкое различие, видите его????
Во-вторых, не печально, а восхитительно!!! Будда - это не бабка-гадалка, это не хрестианский провидец... Какой смысл в том, что я предскажу ваши вопросы??? Что это даст вам, что это изменит в вас??? Будущее - тайна!!! Определенно только то, что смерть точно там есть, а все остальное - тайна! Гадать то, что вы хотите спросить завтра - это ж полная бессмыслица.... Мне это не нужно!!!  Даже если я потренировашись смогу угадать все ваши вопросы, но в какой в этом смысл, что это дает... Мне не нужно чье-либо восхищение фокусам, я не клоун! Сходите к телепату и он угадает все ваши вопросы на завтра.... Будду просто не интересует завтра или вчера!!! Только здесь и сейчас - реально!!! То, что вы хотите спросить завтра - не реально, тк кто знает, может через час вы погибните, или я умру.... Или еще что....Понимаете???

----------


## Леонид Ш

Bodhidharma раскажи практикуя какую практику ты просветлел ? И как это случилось? Надо же задокументировать для потомков  :Wink:

----------


## BOD

Хорошо , Bodhidharma, давайте разделим вашу участь. Теперь вы скажете "мне не нужно ваше согласие...." :Smilie:

----------


## BOD

Нужно мне, нужно чтоб вы уповали, чтоб тело  проснулось и зомби восстали. Хоть убейте меня , хоть разрежте ,хоть съеште - вы просветлеете просто на месте . Я  не забочусь о новых друзьях для себя ,нет  мне тупящим видеть ужасно  тебя!!!! Не приносите дары ,нет не надо не надо ,лишь бы вода лилась водопадом  ,на мельницу  только и только мою  я добрый и булочки тоже люблю. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Давайте пойдём сейчас к телепату и здесь он рассудит нас по водопаду , "Хлам это Хлам!!!!" ,- я вам говорю, я не оратор и  воду не пью. И  что в свою очередь эта вода ,когда мироточит стена у миня?
Я уже долго вас приглашаю на трапезу, кстати, я жертв оглушаю.... Только не думайте что я такой ,одновременно и добрый и злой. Разве мне жалко для вас шоколада, я и на крест готов если надо. Если  меня и нет на кресте так потому что живёте во сне, сколько ещё раз повторять что тонкую разницу надо искать. Разница это странный предмет: то она есть ,а то её нет. Сердце, к примеру,  не устаёт : кто мальчик хороший- тот и не врёт.  :Big Grin:   Если меня и будду сравните тогды разницу вы не отличите, но если это феномен сна то спите пожалуста и не ждите меня. :Smilie:

----------


## Александр_

Бодхидхарма!
У меня к Вам просьба.
Представьте, что у Вас осталась последняя возможность обратиться к людям.
Через 5 минут Вы уйдете.
Скажите Ваши последние слова.

----------


## ullu

Бодхидхарма, вы ответили на какой-то другой вопрос.

----------


## GMK

*Вариант* 

\\Представьте, что у Вас осталась последняя возможность обратиться к людям.\\ 

Люди, будьте бдительны!

----------


## Bodhidharma

Wolf! Практик было много, я искал, сам не зная чего! В конце концов я осознал, что медитация - вот ключ!!! Я пробегал по 15 км, медитировал стоя по часу, сидя по два часа, плавал по 1 км, изнурял себя разными техниками, практиками, ходил по углям и стеклам - все это было очень тяжело!!! И без помощи тех людей, которые помогали мне в нужный момент, я бы не нашел себя! Я занимался по 6-8 часов в день...мне было очень тяжело и я проклянал всех. кто заставлял меня делать все это...На три месяца я уходил из мира и жил как монах, где только тренировался и убирал свою територию, подвергался унижениям, насмешкам и тд, я очень злился на тех людей....но однажды это все исчезло! Теперь все стало в удовольствие. я не принуждаю себя, я просто рад всему, что происходит каждый миг! Я просто вспомнил кто я есть на самом деле!!! А это произошло тогда, когда я остановил все поиски, все  желания, все хождения. Внезапно я осознал кто я! Уже потом, читая записи старых мастеров, я начал понимать, что со мной произошло! Это внезапное пробуждение - и ты уже не такой как прежде... 
==============================================
Александр! Я всегда говорю последние слова! Вот и сейчас - это последние слова! через миг меня может не быть.... Если вам нужна заключительная фраза - то ГМК уже сказал об этом!!! Он опередил меня! Я лишь дабавлю - смотрите, смотрите, смотрите.......
==============================================
Уллу!!! Я отвечаю не на вопрос, я отвечаю вам!!!!

----------


## Ersh

Да уж, если Вы все над собой проделали, то отказ от всех этих методов - точно Избавление... :Wink:

----------


## Александр_

Спасибо, Бодхидхарма.
Можно еще вопрос?

Зачем Нансен разрубил кота?

----------


## Буль

_ Мне от вас ничего не нужно - то есть то, что я могу взять и унести это с собой!!! Мне нужно, чтобы спящий проснулся, а мертвый ожил!!!_

Не скажу про других - только про себя: не обращайтесь ко мне по поводу оживления мертвецов. И мой Вам совет: не будите тех, кто не хочет просыпаться  :Smilie: 

_Если ты мертв, если ты спишь, я хочу тебя оживить, разбудить..._

Если я мёртв - я мёртв на 100%, если я сплю - то я сплю на 100% Откуда в Вас столько навязчивости?

_Какой смысл в том, что я предскажу ваши вопросы??? Что это даст вам, что это изменит в вас???_

Я так и думал. Вместо того, чтобы просто сделать то, что требуется - начинаются ментальные метания типа "что это даст".

_Гадать то, что вы хотите спросить завтра - это ж полная бессмыслица...._ 

Я не просил Вас гадать. Вы заявили что Вы - реализованный будда, а реализованный будда знает все дхармы прошлого, настоящего и будущего.

_Мне это не нужно!!!_

Это нужно мне, ведь, как я понял, Вы пытаетесь меня разбудить  :Smilie: 

_Даже если я потренировашись смогу угадать все ваши вопросы, но в какой в этом смысл, что это дает..._

Не надо тренироваться и не надо тратить время на измышления "что это даёт". вы уже показали мне какой Вы будда на самом деле, спасибо. 

_Будду просто не интересует завтра или вчера!!! Только здесь и сейчас - реально!!!_

О будды! Ну хорошо - что я делаю именно сейчас?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

_Зачем Нансен разрубил кота?_ 

Не надо! Только не это, прошу Вас!!!

----------


## MAxZ

"Знающий не доказывает, доказывающий не знает". (С) Дао дэ Цзин

Bodhidharma, не спорю что вы чего то достигли...
но вот что именно?! не знаю...

Если то что вы говорите "Мне от вас ничего не нужно - то есть то, что я могу взять и унести это с собой!!!" является действительным критерием для оценки проявления ЭГО, то можно сказать что много чего люди хотят без эгоизма...

Помню как-то с корешем в нетрезвом виде сидели обсуждали глубокие филос.темы. Дык вот я ему и говою:
- блин, ты понимаешь, что получается что смысл всего лишь на пересечении всего? а всё остальное бессмысленно само посебе?
он:
- ну в общем-то да... но я с тобой не согласен... потому что если ты доказываешь, то ты не знаешь %)

----------


## GMK

Бao:

\\Вы заявили что Вы - реализованный будда, а реализованный будда знает все дхармы прошлого, настоящего и будущего. \\

Откуда Вам это известно? Насколько я понимаю, Вы можете говорить с очевидностью только то, что пережили на собственном опыте. Все же остальное - попугайство, извините.
Каков будет мой следующий вопрос?

----------


## Караульный

Не надо! Только не это, прошу Вас!!!
///////////////

Крутой коан  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## MAxZ

GMK: кстати тогда*** я фтыкнул в одну фишку: Будда в сутре сердца переводя на наш язык говорил: "вы ищете смысл? но его нет! вы видите, что я вам несу чушь о том, чего не бывает, а вы ведётесь и выискиваете в ней смысл. нет никакого смысла!".

----------


## Максим

Смысла нет, а нигилизм есть  :Big Grin: 
//Вы можете говорить с очевидностью только то, что пережили на собственном опыте. Все же остальное - попугайство, извините.//
На собственном опыте очевидно, что Солнце восходит на востоке, заходит на западе, Коперник гнал, а кто за ним повторял - попугаи. Хотите замыкания на собственном опыте - замыкайтесь  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

_Насколько я понимаю, Вы можете говорить с очевидностью только то, что пережили на собственном опыте. Все же остальное - попугайство, извините.
Каков будет мой следующий вопрос?_ 

Естественно попугайство. На то я буддист а не реализованный будда

----------


## GMK

Может, стоит не попугайничать... У Вас есть все для восприятия реальности. Раскройте глаза и уши и приглушите мозги. Тогда, глядишь, и отпадет вопрос о реализации Будды  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр_

\\\\\\\\\\\Не надо! Только не это, прошу Вас!!!
Не беспокойтесь, Бао, я не буду  :Smilie: 

----------------
GMK - а что Вы думаете о нашем Бодхидхарме?

----------


## Буль

> _Первоначальное сообщение от GMK_ 
> *Может, стоит не попугайничать... У Вас есть все для восприятия реальности. Раскройте глаза и уши и приглушите мозги. Тогда, глядишь, и отпадет вопрос о реализации Будды *


Спасибо, я в курсе такого способа. Для меня он работает не всегда. Пока, во всяком случае.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Александр! История о кошке и Нансэне, прекрасна..Я читал её в таком варианте! У Нансэна было 1000 учеников....500 жили в западном секторе. 500 в восточном...В храме жила кошка, которая гуляла по монастырю, она ходила то в одно крыло, то в другое, монахи очень любили её. И иногда возникали ссоры, драки, конфликты из за нее... Учитель поймал её и сказал, обращаясь к монахам: Если кто либо из вас продемонстрирует свой дзен, то я отдам эту кошку! если никто не сможет ничего сказать, то я разрублю её на две половине, и отдам по половине каждому сектору. И поскольку никто ничего не смог придумать, мастеру пришлось разрубить кошку на две половины! 
Тут вернулся Ринзай, который ходил по какому то поручению в город, и ему рассказали эту историю. Он был в шоке, 1000 монахов...." И вы не смогли помешать этому старику убить кошку? Он вошел и отвесил мастеру оплеуху. Нансен сказал: Уже поздно! Если бы ты был здесь раньше, кошка была бы спасена. Позже Нансен рассказал эту историю Дзесю и спросил: А что ты бы сделал, чтобы спасти животное? Дзесю снял свои старые сандалии, положил их на голову и вышел из комнаты....Глядя на него Нансэн воскликнул - Если бы ты был, ты бы спас эту кошку!
==============================================
Достопочтимый Бао! Вы говоришь, чтобы я не будил тех, кто не хочет просыпаться - я не могу пойти на это! Сон - это своего рода болезнь! Я не могу смотреть на страдание других и ничего не делать! Если кто то болен, а я знаю, какое нужно лекарство, то я должен немедленно сообщить об этом ему! Если я не буду требушить Ваш 100% сон, то вы так и будите спать и кричать - не будить!!! Архат будет молчать, он ничего не скажет до тех пор, пока вы сами ему не скажите - разбудить вас во столько то... Бодхисаттва же совсем противоположен!!! Он будет требушить вас, он будет трести вас, кричать вам, поднимать вас!!! Он даже может побить вас хорошенько, лишь бы не дать вам сна!!! Я конечно имею ввиду духовный сон!!! Если я вижу спящего на 100% - я буду будить его!!! Пусть это выглядит, возможно и навязчиво, но это стоит того!!! И еще!!! Вы не совсем верно понимаете то, что Будда знает все дхармы прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Для Будды нет прошлого, настоящего или будущего. Будда в вечности, он вне времени, а вечность - это здесь и сейчас!!! Нет прошлого, нет настоящего и нет будущего, только этот миг, только это мгновение!!!! Вот что значит это знание!!! Вы так и будите буддистом?

----------


## ullu

Вы ответили кому-то другому.

----------


## Александр_

Спасибо, Бодхидхарма.
Вы легко развеяли возникшие было у меня сомнения.
Искренне желаю Вам обрести душевное спокойствие.

----------


## Буль

_Вы говоришь, чтобы я не будил тех, кто не хочет просыпаться - я не могу пойти на это!_ 

Ну тогда не удивляйтесь оплеухам тех, кого Вы будите без их на то желания...

_Сон - это своего рода болезнь! Я не могу смотреть на страдание других и ничего не делать!_ 

Вы считаете что-то болезнью, Вы не можете на что-то смотреть - а Вы не считаете что своими действиями по избавлению людей от стараданий Вы доставляете им страдания?

_Если кто то болен, а я знаю, какое нужно лекарство, то я должен немедленно сообщить об этом ему!_

Ну Вы сообщили, все это услышали - зачем делать это ещё и ещё раз с навязчивостью кришнаита? 

_Если я не буду требушить Ваш 100% сон, то вы так и будите спать и кричать - не будить!!!_

А Вам не кажется что я буду делать это преднамеренно, что я НЕ НУЖДАЮСЬ в Ваших услугах?

_Если я вижу спящего на 100% - я буду будить его!!!_

Если я вижу человека, "достающего" других - я на 100% буду стараться остановить его! Вот и будем делать то, что оба считаем нужным. Только вот где в этом буддизм?

_Пусть это выглядит, возможно и навязчиво, но это стоит того!!!_

Отчего Вы так решили? Вы в крестовый поход случайно не собираетесь?

_Нет прошлого, нет настоящего и нет будущего, только этот миг, только это мгновение!!!! Вот что значит это знание!!!_

Ещё раз: что я сделал в настоящий момент, о реализованный будда?

----------


## Bodhidharma

Достопочтимый Бао! Мне все же удалось вытащить вас на эту сцену, но вы по прежнему стоите в своем скафандре! Я предсказываю, что не далек тот миг. когда вы снимите и его, и окажитесь голым! Это будет великим мигом в вашей жизни! Рост - это всегда болезненно, многое придется выдрать с корнем, тк это уже сильно вросло! Идти вперед можно лишь тогда, когда нет остановок на моментах. Иногда мои действия очень сильно тревожат и заставляют страдать - но я не могу иначе!!! Если я своими действиями задеваю рану, наступаю на больной мозоль, то причина не в том, что я плохой, а в том, что вы живете с этой раной, с этим мазолем... Если нет мазоля на ноге, то даже если я надавлю сильно - это не будет так болезненно, как если бы я давил на мазоль! Я лишь выношу на ваше обозрение ваши залежи.... Если вы страдаете из за меня, то значит вы спите, значит в вас еще есть страдания. значит вы еще не пусты, не свободны. Если кто то другой своими действиями приводит вас в гнев, в страдания, в зависть, в печаль, в страх, в сомнения - будьте благодарны ему, тк если бы не он, вы бы так и не узнали о своих "драгоценных залежах".... Ты можешь считать себя буддой, но если кто то другой доставляет тебе страдания.....значит ты не дома!!!!! Значит ты спишь!!!
Я сообщяю, я говорю, но вы по прежнему глухи! И я говорю снова и снова, до тех пор пока вы не услышите! Я говорю, но в вас по прежнему сомнения, недоверия, сравнения, борьба, анализ, вы по-прежнему не здесь и сейчас!!! В вас сопротивление, в вас недоверие, вы готовы бороться, спорить, доказывать мою неправоту...
Я не буддист! Вы можете продолжать пытаться остановить меня, я не буду сопротивляться...Но вы будете похожи на человека, пытающегося пустыми руками остановить горный ручей...
В поход я не собираюсь! Я не собираюсь никого убивать во имя чего-то! Я не собираюсь ни с кем бороться или кого-то останавливать...Я буду делать то, что говорит мне дхарма!
А что вы сделали в настоящий момент, то есть именно вот сейчас - вы и сами прекрасно знаете об этом....

----------


## Буль

_Мне все же удалось вытащить вас на эту сцену_

 :Smilie:  Уверены что это сделали именно Вы?  :Smilie:  Не буду Вас разочаровывать

_Иногда мои действия очень сильно тревожат и заставляют страдать - но я не могу иначе!!! Если я своими действиями задеваю рану, наступаю на больной мозоль, то причина не в том, что я плохой, а в том, что вы живете с этой раной, с этим мазолем... Если нет мазоля на ноге, то даже если я надавлю сильно - это не будет так болезненно_

Очень похоже на идеологию АУМ

_Я не собираюсь ни с кем бороться или кого-то останавливать_

Как же тогда понимать Ваши восклицания здесь?

----------


## Bodhidharma

О! даже вон как! Идеология АУМ - впервые слышу такое! Но вы вновь сравниваете, достопочтимый Бао! Возможно, что в вас очень много разных идеологий. доктрин, знаний и пониманий, не исключено, что вы знаете пару сутр наизусть, именно из этого состоит ваш скафандр ...так ли это???
Почему я здесь говорю??? Здесь есть определенная почва для таких разговоров! Здесь люди ищут... Было бы нелепо писать все это в форуме по садоводческим семенам и составам удобрений для грядки... Здесь есть и практикующие, есть и новички, и профессионалы, но здесь есть те, кто близок к пробуждению....небольшой толчок и он прыгнет туда.... Здесь не нужно начинать с самых основ, рассказывать кто такой Будда, что такое медитация, что такое просветление, сатори и тд... Форум хорош в том плане. что он дает хорошую предварительную подготовку... 
Я - Истина!!! А это пугает некоторых, задевает некоторых, наводит сомнения... Но а что я могу поделать, если это действительно так??? есть два варианта - молчать и говорить... Я - говорю! это правильно!!! Кто то молчит - это тоже правильно!!! Но в наше время, в наш век необходимы решительные действия и усилия со стороны Бодхисаттв! Если я буду молчать...

----------


## ola

Если Вы будете молчать, Bodhidharma, это будете уже не Вы. 

Или я ошибаюсь? :Wink:

----------


## oira

Симпатичный вы товарищ Bodhidharma  :Smilie: 

но про "решительные действия и усилия со стороны Бодхисаттв" это вы загнули  :Smilie: .

----------


## Lara

Не болит голова...у Бодхидхармы...
 Бьется и бьется об стены она -
 Эта-просветленная,та - не просветленная стена.
 ... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## BOD

Товарищ Bodhidharma, так дела не делаются. У вас есть Free которую вы поставляте as-to-as и есть проблема с раздачей успеха. >:э)
Кнутом и пряником в наш век AVI не преуспеть, потому позвольте предложить бесчестный метод.  :Wink: Засните на лавке, на часик другой, ключи от квартиры где деньги лежат ,при этом возьмите с собой. Мы уже сами как-нибудь разбёрёмся , разабрались или не ,поймёте  потом, ну если вернёшся. Главное чтобы на всех не хватало ,чтобы цена непременно взлетала. Будет приятно на драку смотреть только проснитесь, а то не успеть.
Кто бодхичиттой станет вращать..., ведь этому  учили всех ещё в школе, вы должны знать. Месяца три каникул давали ,я ловкий пацан ,а вы просто не знали. :Big Grin:  Мусор все убирайте как надо палку берёш и брасаеш куда-то , палка вращается как колесо, стонут деревья и всем  хорошо. Главное ,чтобы  мозоль кровоточила это поможет сбыться пророчеству, это положит на обе лопатки врагов, или вылечит докторов. Мне ли товарищи вам объяснять ,как это круто врага побеждать ,да  вслед за победой руки всем жать и благословления раздавать. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Вы должны были сразу понять что я не могу вам спать не мешать. Выход один: вам  поддаться и сдаться  или придётся мне с жизнью расстаться.

----------


## BOD

bodhidharma, Будда не нуждается в вашем искреннем сострадании.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Смысл того, что я назвал эту тему "Смотрящий в...стену... в том, что я продолжаю смотреть в стену, как когда то патриарх 9 лет сидел... Некоторые могли не правильно понять это, и предположить, что под словом "стена" я имею ввиду кого то из вас! я просто занял такую позицию и буду сидеть лицом к стене до тех пор, пока в эту пещеру не войдет Будда, или тот, чье стремление постичь истину будет решительным и неуклонным! Сейчас же картина складывается такая.... Я сижу, лицом к стене, смотрю...в стену....вы приходите в мою пещеру.... Но только посмотрите, что вы приносите с собой....Вы можете ругать меня, плевать мне на спину, или хвалить, гладить по головке, но я не поверну голову пустозвонам, тем, кто пришел доказывать свою правоту, отстаивать свои знания и сверять мои слова с сутрами.... Вы можете даже объеденится и прийти вместе,  с манифестом, коанами, стихами и вопросами... Но все это бесполезно! В вас нет той решимости идти этим путем....Пока нет! Вы считаете, что вы познали нечто!!! Вы очень привязаны к своему познанию - а это остановка!!! Вы не пусты!!! В вас еще есть!!! Много людей приходит сюда и туда, но в основном это люди в рясе!!! Ряса бывает разная - бон по, кван, чогё, нет, вне, дракон, чань, дзен....но это все ряса! Скафандр! Снимайте её и приходите! Без знаний, без сравнений, без оценок, без борьбы...Просто приходите и садитесь рядом! Я готовлю отменный чай! а мои рисовые лепешки - это чудо! Я буду сидеть и смотреть в ... стену... Пусть пройдет 9 лет или 90 - не важно.... но все же появится однажды тот, кого я жду... Я уже достаточно сказал. теперь позвольте на время оставить вас..... Не приходите больше в эту пещеру, я немного побуду один...

----------


## Lara

Не то,Бодхидхарма,не пещера...Ты - башня...посиди спокойно,дождись ветра,который снесет твою крышу либо пока не взорвешься - путей много...истина...о ней не нужно даже думать!Еще скажу тебе так: ни один цивилизованный человек не расхаживает по улицам голым.Неужели твоя ряса лучше?На мой взгляд,не лучше не хуже.Отдыхай спокойно...
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## GMK

Silence:


Оторви себе член

----------


## Lara

GMK

 Непременно оторву при встрече с тобой.Только очень жди...
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Амритавиграха

О Bodhidharma FOREVER, боттхисаттва снаружи, летящий на крыльях в нашей ночи! Мы будем ждать тебя хоть 900 лет. Но не поселился ли Мистер Айс в твоей пещере? :Frown:

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Silence_ 
> *Ты - башня...посиди спокойно,дождись ветра,который снесет твою крышу либо пока не взорвешься - путей много...
> ... ...*


Башня - это один уравновешивающий путь между формообразованием блеска, славы и великолепия (СИЯния) и стимулированием победы огненного мира эмоций (пение и танец сердца). Пусть ждет ветра, пути неисповедимы, но только вначале. :Wink:

----------


## Lara

Башня - не путь,
 Нет для башен путей.
 Нет в них сердец и эмоций,
 Лунный и солнечный свет
 Отражают их крыши
 Лишь иногда...
 Не знает никто, сколь долго 
 Она простоит...
 Ясно одно - время течет,
 Было строительство - 
 Быть разрушению.
 Водой ли,ветром ли,взрывом-
 Здесь различия нет.
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Максим

а почему у Вас медитации по знакам Зодиака?

----------


## Амритавиграха

Башенный кран 
На рельсах стоит
В кабинке там Марс управляет.
Строит иль рушит…
Кто знает ответ?
Ясно одно – время течет.
Надует, взорвет, протечет,
укрепит иль заглушит – 
Все равно
Опасен ТАНДЕМ
Сияющего кирпича интеллекта
И просто поющего сердца.
 :Wink:

----------


## yogic

Бодхидхарма, Вы пишете:
"Я еще не увидел здесь никого, кто хотел бы просто поговорить, сесть рядом, посмеятся... Каждый носит в себе свой груз, свои лестницы, свои инструменты... Никто не готов слушать, но спорить готов каждый!"
Вы понимаете, что это утверждение не соответствует действительности?
Например, я не спорил с Вами, и сейчас не спорю. Я внимательно слушал Ваши слова и могу теперь сказать, как Будда Будде, что Вашим словам ещё недостаёт понимания: они показывают склонность к неоправданным обобщениям и одностороннему видению. Надеюсь, что Вы так же открыты и готовы узнать Будду, как призываете других. В таком случае, это моё сообщение будет не напрасным. Примите, пожалуйста, мои привет и улыбку.  :Smilie:

----------


## BOD

Помню стена ,потолок, пятый угол.... помню   как годы летели и  билась  посуда. Лепёшек тогда  состряпать собрался, рясу на фартук сменил, по инструкции патриарха. Рис зашуршал, начался процесс, золушкой стать суждено ради всех.... (У попа была собака он её любил, она съела его рясу он её убил.) 
  :Mad:  
.....За стеной из огня стена из воды уже смывала остатки готовой еды.
Гости зашли скафандр не снимая. Скафандр пожарных от огня защищает.




______________
Бона Фортуна , прибавляйте чёрточки.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara

Где Марс,а где Венера
  Способен видеть лишь лунатик,
  Принимающий отраженный свет
  За бесценные сокровища ...
  Смиренно повинуясь им,
  "Просто поющее сердце",
  Опасность,радость,время,
  Себя сидящего на кучке алмазов,
  Он видит в странном сне...
  Очнется ли или добавит 
  Порцию снотворных...
  Не важно...
  ... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## ola

Трясет патриархов в безудержной злости:
И Bodhidharma в скафандре и... гости.
 :Frown:

----------


## Lara

Прочен,уютен - хороший скафандр...
       Где был замечен злой патриарх?
       Места здесь хватит на зрящих и спящих-
       Славное место в буддистов играющих.
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Писать и говорить можно хоть что, что ты Будда, Бодхисаттва, Архат, мессия и тд., но посмотри! Действительно ли это так как ты говоришь???
Здесь может быть несколько причин. Во-первых, ты можешь говорить все это для того, чтобы убедить всех в том, в чем ты сам хочешь убедить себя... Ты мог читать о том, что все есть Будды! Но если ты говоришь, что Я - Будда, но при этом внутри тебя возникает сомнение и неуверенность в искренности твоих слов, то значит твой Будда спит!
Будда - это абсолютное утверждение!!! Когда ты пробуждаешься, ты можешь смело заявить - "Под небом и над землей - Я единственный достоин почитания". Только Будда может сказать: Я есть Истина!, тк в его словах нет оболочки ЭГО! Он не в скафандре! Эти слова не из ума, а из его существа! Эго оставлено, а вместе с ним оставлены все желания, страдания, зависть, гнев, хорошее и плохое, жизнь и смерть! Будда за предалами двойственности! Он такой какой он есть, не меньше не больше!!!
Но человеческий ум всегда живет сравнениями! Он может все напутать и исказить! Если ты смотришь на Будду посредством ума, ты все упустишь! Ум скажет - да это не Будда, и ты уже упустил! Если в тебе нет способости видеть Будду в себе, то как ты сможешь увидеть Будду в другом??? Если ты не просветлен, то и все вокруг во мраке!!! Если ты в себе не видишь Будду, то все Будды, которые появятся на твоем пути не смогут тебе помочь!!! Если ты пытаешься видеть Будду по средством писаний, то ты ничего не увидишь!!!
Когда появляется Будда, все писания, все сутры, все становится
вторичным! Но людям удобнее читать старые сутры и спорить, доказывать, сравнивать. Они впитывают слова сутр, то, что уже мертво и не слышат живые слова Будды! Для них, эти слова - не истина, для них истина то, что написано когда то кем то! Люди хотят читать книги о свете, о солнце, о луне....вместо того, чтобы смотреть прямо сейчас на эту же самую луну, которую описывал кто то когда то... Я говорю - Я есть Истина!!! Но я не пытаюсь это доказать кому то, я лишь констатирую факт! Но глупцы говорят: нет, Истина не это, она вон то!!! Почему так??? Что не дает вам видеть и слышать истину??? Причина не в ком то, причина в вас!!! Свет есть, но вы просто находитесь в другой комнате!!! Это как если я побывал в комнате со светом, вышел к вам и говорю, что в той комнате есть свет!!!! Я был там, я приглашаю и вас туда!!! Пожалуйста, заходите и посмотрите на свет сами, он действительно есть! Но вы сидите в темной комнате и сомневаетесь!!! вы говорите - да он спятил, он не был там, он шарлатан, он дурак, Он думает, что мы ему завидуем, он чего то хочет, он - парень с темными мыслями, он не тот, за кого себя выдает, некоторые будут смеятся.... Вместо того, чтобы встать, зайти и посмотреть, вы сидите и сравниваете...поддерживая друг друга и усыпляя! Я кричу - сюда, сюда, сюда...вот здесь свет, но в ответ слышу несогласие и недовольство...Такое возможно! Понять увидевшего свет, может лишь тот, кто сам видел этот свет!!! Но рассказать об этом свете другим, вот
проблема для тех, кто пробудился!!! Возможно, что из 1000 только один услышит и примет приглашение, а остальные 999 будут сидеть со своими сомнениями, знаниями, сравнениями, сутрами... Они ведь читали о свете, они примерно представляют, что это такое, они имееют фантазию на счет этого!!! Они будут спорить, доказывать, могут даже обьявить войну или закидать камнями...Но ведь они не видели света!!! Они лишь читали и слышали о нем!!! У них не было этого опыта, переживания!!!
Все, что я хочу сказать - свет здесь!!! Истина здесь!!! Не ищите её в сутрах, не ищите её на стороне, не просите её у кого то, никто вам её не даст!! Только вы сами, только небольшое осознавание с вашей сторорны и вы подойдете к двери, она уже ждет вас, та комната уже приглашает вас, оставте все в старой комнате и приходите свежими, без знаний, сравнений, просто такими, какие вы есть на самом деле....Мне нечего доказывать, я лишь смог подойти к этой двери, открыть и зайти в эту комнату Будд... Я приглашаю и вас!!! Я не жду ваших приглашений, я приглашаю вас, приходите, приходите, приходите, вставайте со своих старых диванов...

----------


## Lara

Бодхидхарма,ну что за чушь...Некуда идти,некого приглашать - это и так во всем...
Если кто-то  читает - пусть читает,оставь его,если кто-то ест - не отнимай у него еду,мотивируя это состраданием...Ты - приглашающая истина,кто-то читающая,еще кто-нить принимающая пищу - все достойны поклонения...Успокойся...
Думаю,если у  кого-нить возникнет сомнение и  будет нужно твое посильное участие,этот кто-то непременно обратится к тебе...Пока же отдыхай спокойно...
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## BOD

Леопольд, мы уже идём  :Big Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## не-Банкэй

Бодхи, оставь свое е-мыло, я хочу с тобой пообщаться.
Или напиши сюда :  ne-bankey@nm.ru

----------


## Bodhidharma

.  Bodhidharma@list.ru

----------


## BOD

Бесплатный жир бывает только в жироловке. Чем жирнее была мышь позарившаяся на бесплатный сыр тем больше жира можно получить на халяву. Ловушка - это сансара, но и самосострадание тоже ловушка, cпецальный облом для просветлевших в одночасье,  для проверки такого инсайта.
Что вы думаете об это Bodhidharma?

----------


## Bodhidharma

Бод! Вы спрашиваете, что думаю по этому поводу??? Хм...Я ничего не думаю об этом!!! Посмотрите, как вы воспринимаете меня и то, что я пишу!!! Вы, возможно, что то вообразили! Вы слушаете не то, что я говорю, а ищите какой-нибудь подвох во мне!!! Все, что вы вообразили на счет меня - это ваша иллюзия!!! Нет жироловки, нет бесплатного жира и нет мышей!!! Есть только Истина!!!! Она одна!!!! Есть тот, кто в поисках Истины!!! Есть тот, кто нашел Истину!!! Но также есть, и это неизбежно, тот, кто вокруг ищет подвохи...Такой человек недоверчив, а значит не уверен....Ему говорят - там есть свет, тот, который ты искал все эти жизни, он здесь, иди сюда.... Но он это рассматривает как заманухи с какой то целью, поэтому он и не идет. Он предпочел стоять на месте и распрашивать...и когда все будет взвешено, лишь тогда он решится действовать. идти, или не идти... Дзен - это прыжок!!! Прыжок в неизвестное, неведанное!!! Все необходимо оставить и прыгать... Только прыгнув, можно узнать, верно ли это или нет!!!! Но тяжело пойти на этот шаг!!! Страх, сомнения, недоверия, нерешительность.... А вдруг не это, а вдруг не то, а вдруг я окажусь в ловушке, а вдруг, а вдруг..... пусть сначало кто нибудь другой, а я посмотрю пока, пригляжусь, а там видно будет... Это все препятствия!!! Иди сюда!!!! Либо стой там!!!! Все зависит от тебя!!! Узнать - ловушка это или нет, можно лишь тогда, когда ты зайдешь и сам все узнаешь. Другого способа нет!

----------


## ola

Bodhidharma, Ваши следы давно уже замело снегом. Снег растаял, идите, ищите их. Найдёте, ставьте красный флажок, но и он затеряется в траве. У каждого свой путь, свой дзэн.

----------


## BOD

Посмотрите на себя сами ,найдите отражение себя без чужой помощи. Зачем вы там пытаетесь клонировать из нас просветлённых по своему подобию? Охота жизнь прожить так чтобы не было мучительно больно или надеетесь прорыгаться от собственного отражения? Я вам мотылёк что-ли,  чтобы лететь на этот свет! Я зайду в эту комнату, я вхож. И без вашей помощи.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Ола! Да, у каждого свой путь, свой дзен!!! Но в итоге тот, кто искренне ищет приходит к истине, к одной истине! Истина - это как вершина горы и многие искатели движутся к её пику, но с разных сторон... У одного на пути камни, у другого деревья, кто то восходит по солнечной стороне, кто то идет в дождь.., но в итоге каждый поднимается на этот пик! Дзен, йога, буддизм, бон по, чогё, кван - все это пути восхождения...Тот, кто оказался на самой вершине....для него теперь нет никаких путей, он видит все пути сразу....Он видит идущего по одну сторону горы, и по другую сторону горы....Мастер не призывает идти за ним, словно овцы за пастухом. мастер видит и помогает, он сам шел теми дорогами, что и вы...Без мастера достижение успеха почти невозможно! Должен быть тот, кто поможет вам! Но не ищите мастера, мастер сам появиться, когда вы будете готовы! Под готовностью я имею ввиду способность быть учеником!!! Это важный момент!!! Если вы никогда не были учеником, то вы никогда не станете мастером! Поэтому не спешите стать мастерами, спешите стать учениками.... Ученик - это тот, кто готов учиться не смотря не на что!!! Если в вас есть качество ученика, то мастер придет сам! Возможно он уже рядом, но вы не готовы!!! Вы же уже такие знающие, понимающие.... Мастер - это тот, кто поможет вам открыть в себе мастера. Моя функция в том, чтобы вы смогли увидеть мастера в себе, Будду в себе... Я не выше и не ниже вас, я обычный человек, но я пробужденный!!! Слово пробужденный могут не правильно понять. Может возникнуть ассоциация - он пробужденный, а я нет. Да не какой он не пробужденный, скажите вы и вы упустите!!! Узнать, пробужденный я или нет можно лишь тогда, когда вы сами пробудитесь!!! Когда у вас будет опыт пробуждения, тогда вы можете с уверенностью сказать - искреннен ли тот человек или же его намерениями движет эго!!! Стремитесь стать не мастером, а совершенным учеником!!! Мастеров сейчас полно, тут и там, но настоящего ученика, тот, кто чист, искренен в своем ученичестве, таких очень мало!!!! У каждого свой путь!!! Ученичество - вот начало пути!!!
==============================================
Бод! Посмотрите, посмотрите.... Видите ваше сопротивление??? Это не что иное, как ЭГО! Я указываю вам на это!!! Эго всегда готово спорить, идти на войну, сопротивляться.... Вы о себе высокого мнения. Как вы можете стать учеником???  Мы в пустыне, вы путник, изнемогающий от жажды, я вам предлагаю напиться воды, я нашел колодец, возмите пожалуйста, попейте и вам станет лучше..... Но посмотрите на себя...Я сам, без тебя, что я, да кто ты такой....Я сам пойду искать воду!!! Я вам говорю - вот колодец, он здесь, я нашел его, подходите, пейте, вы близко, входите прямо сейчас.... А вы: Я сам знаю, не надо мне пальцем тыкать.....Откуда весь этот хлам в вас???? Если вы говорите, что сами зайдете в эту комнату, что вы вхожи, то почему колебаетесь и не вошли еще???? Что вас держит снаружи???? Если вы можете сами, я только приветствую это,я буду рад за вас...Но почему ж вы все еще не здесь???? Это я говорю всем вам!!! Что вы стоите и не входите???? Или вы считаете, что уже вошли???

----------


## ola

На гору тысяча дорог, с горы - не меньше. Куда же Вы теперь?  :Big Grin:

----------


## BOD

У вас всегда всё так категорично....
Моя задержка это ни что иное как обет бодхисаттвы. Это может вы пасётесь у найденного ,со своими надеждами плавно переходящими в требования скорейшего просветления. Запаситесь терпением. Истинность вашему призыву может придать только одно: вас не должно быть рядом когда откликнувшиеся начнут употреблять предложенное вами.Вы всего лишь нашли колодец, супервайзер вы наш драгоценный >:-).
Не вы его копали как форменный бодхисаттва  и не можете понимать что колодцев множество: дзен и сото-дзен , кван-ум , гелуг , кагью и карма-кагью и естественно бон. Но те подземные воды что бьют ключом из разных мест одинаково  без вкуса запаха и цвета. Хорошую тропинку вы  отыскали на вершину айсберга,   песочком усыпанную. И как голодный дух видите воду но напиться ни в какую не можете. И потому сначала вы нагрызитесь сосулек
,а после вас ,в последнюю очередь бодхисатвы, когда растает. 
*****************
Кстати это не вы упоминали о том что бодхичитта о двух концах?

----------


## Bodhidharma

Ола! Теперь я здесь и сейчас!!!

----------


## Bodhidharma

.

----------


## Караульный

Это лучший постинг в этом теде.

----------


## BOD

лучший не значит что не может быть.... наилуччайшего :Big Grin:

----------


## yogic

Бодхидхарма,
главное, не останавливайтесь. Не думайте, что уже всё нашли. Можно, конечно, сказать: "Этот человек придирается, он не видит Будды во мне..." А что, если он - Будда, который указывает Вам дальнейший путь?
Главное - не сочинять своих толкований, а понять сообщение. Мало увидеть своего быка, надо ещё и слиться с ним, устранив старую привычку самопоглощённости и переключившись со "своего сообщения" на потребности ближнего.

----------


## Буль

Уважаемый Silence и Махабхарата! Придерживайтесь, пожалуйста, тематики форума! Ваши постинги я удалил

----------


## Lara

Дзэн.
Смех.Дождь.
Звезды.
Ночной мотылек,
Летящий на свет.
Нет,это - не дзэн.
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Yogik! Зная и проповедуя Учения, восхваляя Будд и цитируя сутры, соблюдая заповеди, практикуя преданность или совершая благие дела....Так не просветлеешь! Для просветления нужно увидеть свою природу!!! До тех пор, пока вы не увидели её, свою природу, своё истинное лицо, все разговоры о ней, или о истине, или о Будде - просто вздор!!! Вообще сказать, чтобы я не останавливался, чтобы я что то думал, дальнейший путь, достигать чего то, все это клевета на Будду! Чего Будда может достичь??? Куда Будда может идти, каким путем???? Истина в том, что искать нечего!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Вы мне советуете не останавливаться, искать, идти.... Я уже дома!!!! Мне нечего искать, некуда идти!!! Какой тропой вы поведете этого бестропого???

----------


## yogic

Бодхидхарма,
если Вы открыты для восприятия проявлений моего ума, Вы не станете говорить, что я Вам "проповедовал Учения, восхвалял Будд и цитировал сутры", призывал "соблюдать заповеди, практиковать преданность или совершать благие дела..."
Ибо это не так. Я всего лишь указал Вам на некоторые проявления Вашего ума. Вы не видите разницы?
Этим я и показывал Вам нашу с Вами природу. Зачем гнать не по делу? Можете ли Вы исследовать сказанное Вам? Вот Вам тропа!
Иначе Вы похожи на человека, забравшегося в дом, крыша которого вот-вот будет сорвана ветром. Вам говорят: выйдите наружу, чтобы укрепить крышу и закрыть щели; даже если сначала Вы промокнете - потом будете наслаждаться сухостью и теплом. Вы же отвечаете: "Некуда выходить! Дом здесь!" И отказываетесь замечать, что сидите в луже, которая становится всё глубже и глубже.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Yogic! Проявление вашего ума я понял!!! Но понял ли вы проявление моего не-ума???? Вы мне говорите, чтобы я куда то шел, что то искал, главное не останавливался чтоб, не думал, дальнейший путь и тд... Это все ваши слова!!! Вновь пошли сравнения, на кого я похож.... Послушайте!!! Если вы ищите просветление, Будду, то вы никогда его не найдете!!! Само усилие куда то идти уводит в сторону!!! Мой дом не имеет крыш, окон, дверей....Мой дом - пустота! Но слова не точно выражают суть! Мне некуда выходить, нечего заделывать... Если дует ветер, ветер...Если льет дождь, дождь... Все оставлено, нет даже дома....А то, что есть - истинная природа! У Будды нет дома!!! У Будды нет гнезда!!! Не разносите здесь вздор!!! Будда никогда не указывает дальнейший путь!!! Нет такого пути!!! Вообще нет никаких путей!!! Нечего искать, некуда идти!!! Если вы ищите дальнейший путь, значит вы не здесь и сейчас, значит что то зовет вас туда, в даль...И вы упускате суть....

----------


## Амритавиграха

Нет в тебе больше энергии, Boddhidharma, не чувствую я ее.

----------


## MAxZ

Bodhidharma: всё что вы пишете в принципе верно...
но это похоже на то как один непросветлённый заставляет других просветлиться... имхо...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Что такое просветление??? Многие слышали об этом, некоторые ищут этого, большинство сект, учений, религий и практик направлены именно на это событие - ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕ!!! Люди стремятся и ищут этого....Выслушайте такую вещь! Когда рядом нет мастера, могут  возникнуть некоторые проблемы с пониманием! Просветление - это не то, что где то там впереди ждет вас. если вы будете делать какую-нибудь технику, соблюдать заповеди, практиковаться, читать сутры, в надежде когда то просветлеть... Нужно понять такую простую вещь, что просветление это уже и есть ВЫ!!! Оно уже есть вас, всегда было и всегда будет, такова её природа!!! На самом деле искать нечего, уже все есть в вас!!! Именно из за ваших поисков, метаний, размышлений и сомнений вы не просветлены!!! Я каждого из вас вижу как просветленного, как Будду!!! В вас уже есть это! Вы можете просто не знать, или спать, или сомневаться в этом! Функция мастера в том, чтобы помочь и вам увидеть в себе это! Просветление - это ваше истинное лицо, истинная природа, это и есть Вы! Я не пытаюсь заставить кого либо просветлиться, я лишь пробую указать на этот факт внутри вас!!! Буддой не становятся, просветления не добиваются...Остановитесь в своем существе...Здесь и сейчас...И просветление случится...Бегите, ищите, ходите - и вы будете продолжать упускать... 
Со мной случилось это!!! Это событие произошло...Откуда не возмись...Я не ждал, не искал....это случилось, когда все желания, стремления и амбиции были отброшены... Я не куда не шел, никуда не двигался..., я бал тотально в этом моменте здесь и сейчас....Проблеск!!! Просветление имеет несколько фаз....Это как если вы вдруг увидели быка вдалике!!! Чем ближе вы подходите, тем яснее видите... Еще такая вещь!!! Всегда это хорошо помните!!! Просветление - оно уже сейчас в вас есть!!! Знаете вы это или нет, видите или нет, оно есть!!!!! Помните этот факт!!! Поэтому искать его на стороне - бред!!! Нигде его нет и не найдете!!! Оно прямо внутри вас есть!!! Это и есть ваш истинный дом! Не в книгах, не в сутрах, не в учениях, не в сектах, нигде......Внутри!!!! Внутри!!!! Там!!!! Там!!! Остановитесь, сядте и посмотрите туда.....

----------


## Буль

_Я не пытаюсь заставить кого либо просветлиться, я лишь пробую указать на этот факт внутри вас!!!_

Насколько я понимаю большинство здесь присутствующих в курсе этого факта.

----------


## ola

Почему Bodhidharma не может разбудить спящего?

----------


## BOD

Схожая идея представлена E.A. Торчиновым в некой
"ТЕОРИИ ТАТХАГАТАГАРБХИ" Bodhidharma вы пытаетесь составить послесловие к произведению  профессора?

----------


## не-Банкэй

BOD, похоже, вы категорически не допускаете мысли, что это может быть его опыт, а не послесловие..
--------
ola, почему Будда не может разбудить вас?  :Smilie:

----------


## не-Банкэй

// Насколько я понимаю большинство здесь присутствующих в курсе этого факта.//
Бао,
Я не в курсе. Глупый наверно.
А почему то большинство которое "в курсе" не пробудилось?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Просветление словами не передаётся наверное...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Достопочтимый Бао! В том то и дело, что многие здесь в курсе того фатка....Но быть в курсе - вот проблема....Нужно быть не в курсе, а просветлиться, осознать, увидеть! Вы читали, вам говорили, вы в курсе этого, тогда что мешает вам??? Почему вы не просветлены???? вы говорите, что просветление словами не передается... Вы абсолютно правы! Вам никто не передаст его, никто не даст вам этого! Мастер может лишь толкнуть вас туда...Как птица, выталкивает птенца из гнезда...Он будет сопростивляться, кричать, цитировать писания, но мастер знает свое дело....Если вы слушаете, то вы поймете!!! Если вы читаете и в это время в вашем уме толпятся мысли "за" или "против" вы упустите! Сопротивляется Эго в вас, но вы не это! Когда вы откроете эту штору, вы можете посмеяться или поплакать над тем. что я пишу...
==============================================
Ола! Очень крепкий сон у спящего....Здесь время не имеет значения, я буду и буду будить до тех пор, пока не проснетесь...Это может быть сейчас, через месяц, через год, или через 30 лет - не важно... Все зависит от вас!!! Вы можете крепко спать похрапывая и видеть прекрасные сны о просветлении и Будде... Возможно причина во мне и в моем опыте пробуждения... 
==============================================
Бод! Я не читал Торчинова, поэтому не знаю о чем там речь...
==============================================
не - Банкэй! Привет... Позволь сказать тебе, что ты смотришь в верном направлении...У тебя сердце искателя.... Я говорю то, что есть!

----------


## MAxZ

_Bodhidharma: Почему вы не просветлены????_

бывает...

----------


## yogic

**Бодхидхарма: "Проявление вашего ума я понял!!!"
Нет!!!  :Smilie:  Вы цепляетесь за некую точку зрения и отказываетесь признать истинность другой. Понять - это не значит наклеить ярлык на чужие слова в соответствии со своей точкой зрения. Понять - это значит увидеть основания и условия истинности чужой точки зрения.
**"Это все ваши слова!!!"
Мои слова, по крайней мере, соответствуют реальности!!!  :Smilie:  Видит Будда, что это так.
**"Вновь пошли сравнения, на кого я похож..."
А что, непохож?  :Smilie: 
**"Послушайте!!!"
Взаимно, дружище, взаимно!!!  :Smilie: 
**"Если вы ищите просветление, Будду, то вы никогда его не найдете!!!"
Не ищу и Вас не призываю.  :Smilie:  Похоже, Вы говорите не со мной...  :Smilie: 
**"Само усилие куда то идти уводит в сторону!!!"
Вы можете, вместо того, чтобы плести слова, показать мне на примере, куда уводит меня моё усилие идти?  :Smilie:  Только без фантазий?
**"Если вы ищите дальнейший путь, значит вы не здесь и сейчас, значит что то зовет вас туда, в даль..."
На это Вы сами хорошо ответили: "Не разносите здесь вздор!!!"  :Smilie:  Я ищу дальнейший путь здесь и сейчас, что-то зовет меня туда, в "даль здесь и сейчас"...

----------


## Буль

_ В том то и дело, что многие здесь в курсе того фатка....Но быть в курсе - вот проблема....Нужно быть не в курсе, а просветлиться, осознать, увидеть!_

Чем, собственно, люди и занимаются, насколько я понимаю

_Вы читали, вам говорили, вы в курсе этого, тогда что мешает вам??? Почему вы не просветлены????_

Мне ничего не мешает. С чего Вы взяли что я не просветлён?

_вы говорите, что просветление словами не передается... Вы абсолютно правы! Вам никто не передаст его, никто не даст вам этого!_ 

Так чего же Вы тогда пишете килограммы текста?

_Мастер может лишь толкнуть вас туда...Как птица, выталкивает птенца из гнезда..._

Птиц выталкивают из гнезда не мастера, а мальчишки-хулиганы, которые не ведают что творят

_Когда вы откроете эту штору, вы можете посмеяться или поплакать над тем. что я пишу..._

Что, собственно, я и делаю  :Frown:

----------


## ola

не-Банкэй, Будда не был бы Буддой, если бы что-то мог, а что-то не мог.

----------


## Караульный

Ола, амиго, Будда Всезнающий, а не Всемогущий.
Иначе бы ВСЖ обрели нирвану на раз.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Yogic! Я не собираюсь спорить с вами и доказывать что то...Если хотите что то спросить, спрашивайте...Если нет вопросов, то убирайтесь прочь с глаз моих....Мне нет дела до вас! И вашего "в даль здесь и сейчас"...
==============================================
Достопочтимый Бао! Вы не просветленный!!!! Я вижу в вас этот потенциал, но вы не видите этого в себе!!! Я пишу сюда именно из за этого!!!! Чтобы вытолкнуть вас из вашего "просветления"...

----------


## Караульный

Я не собираюсь спорить с вами и доказывать что то...///////////////
Бодхи, а ведь он вас как мальчика развел....

----------


## Bodhidharma

Развел на что...???

----------


## ola

\\Будда Всезнающий, а не Всемогущий\\
Караульный, а кто спорит? Будда есть Будда.  :Big Grin:  

Bodhidharma, Вы просветленный?

----------


## Bodhidharma

Привет, Ола!

----------


## Караульный

Развел на что...???///////////////////
Тут люди не корыстные... Почему на "что"? Вот "как"...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Ну развел так развел и что.... :Smilie:

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Bodhidharma_ 
> [B Я пишу сюда именно из за этого!!!! Чтобы вытолкнуть вас из вашего "просветления"... [/B]


Позвольте вытолкнуть вас из вашего "просветления"! Вопиющая пустота, займись делом, не корми воздухом. Нет вопросов - сиди сияй, есть - трансформаторная будка тебя ждет.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Махабхарата!!! Ты говоришь о невозможном... Ха... Мне уже некуда идти.... :Smilie:

----------


## Караульный

Ну развел так развел и что....
//////

Почему опять "что"? Просто развел...

----------


## MAxZ

Bodhidharma: какой номер дома в котором я живу?
В каком городе я родился?
Кем я был в прошлой жизни?

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Bodhidharma_ 
> *Махабхарата!!! Ты говоришь о невозможном... Ха... Мне уже некуда идти....*


Разве ты уже мертв? Свободен от печали по поводу нашей непросветленности? Ты уже отошел от стены? Расковал свои руки или печень всю склевали? Дойди хотя бы до меня - и отдай обещанное. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Bodhidharma

Караульный! Хорошо, пусть так...
=============================================
MaxZ! Я не бабка-гадалка....
==============================================
Махабхарата! Мое тело еще живо, оно дышит, совершает движения, но оно умрет рано или поздно....я готов к этому...Когда я вижу непросветленных людей, спящих....я не печалюсь, я помогаю....Я по прежнему у стены! Я не сделаю и шага в какую либо сторону, я даже головы не поверну в ином направлении....Я искал повсюду, я прошел уже везде, я шел теми тропами, где возможно сейчас идете вы, но в таких поисках я ничего не нашел....Когда я оставил все хождения и поиски, это случилось.... Теперь, какой бы дурак или дура меня не позвал бы куда нибудь, говоря, что истина там или вон там, я даже головы не поверну, я лучше буду смотреть в стену....Я дождусь того человека, который способен учиться....

----------


## BOD

эй не-Банкэй! я потому упомянул торчинова ,что допустил  эту мысль о bodhidharme  :Smilie:  Мне тогда было интересно живое подтверждение теории, с которой я ознакомился незадолго до размещения bodhi своего животрепещущего постинга.

----------


## Buz

Одного сумасшедшего забрали в психушку.
Суть его проблемы была в том, что он сидел днями и ночами у стены, смотря на
неё
и не двигаясь.
Врач спрашивает его: "Зачем ты смотришь на стену? Что там видишь?"
- Садись рядом, увидишь
Сел врач рядом и тоже в стену. Прошло пять минут.
-Не вижу ничего. Зачем ты сидишь?
-Сиди и смотри.
Прошло ещё пять минут. Врач нервничает. Сумасшедший опять: "Сиди и смотри".
Так проходит 20 минут.
- Не вижу я ничего у стены! Ну нет там ничего и нельзя ничего увидеть!
- Эх, какой ты быстрый! Я год сижу, ничего не вижу, а ты сразу захотел!

----------


## MAxZ

Бодхидхарма: всё ясно ;-) бывает...

----------


## BOD

Хей Bodhidharma!!!! Вы как-то приотстали на офигенно много сотен лет. Сейчас уже пора обвинять тех кто использует достижения 28-го патриарха. К примеру для того чтобы убивать.  :Frown:

----------


## Буль

_Я по прежнему у стены! Я не сделаю и шага в какую либо сторону, я даже головы не поверну в ином направлении...._

Мы это уже давно поняли, страницы четыре назад. Это всё что Вы хотите да нас донести?

_Я искал повсюду, я прошел уже везде_

Так таки и везде? Что-то я не заметил Вас у себя под мышкой...

_Теперь, какой бы дурак или дура меня не позвал бы куда нибудь, говоря, что истина там или вон там, я даже головы не поверну, я лучше буду смотреть в стену...._

Это называется "страх перемен"

_Я дождусь того человека, который способен учиться...._ 

Ооооооо! Наконец-то я осознал что Вам нужно! А я то ломал голову!

----------


## Караульный

Хорошо, пусть так.../////////////
Вот это уже лучше...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Вот это уже лучше.../////
Так это было с самого начала... :Smilie:

----------


## Bodhidharma

Достопочтимый Бао! вы можете называть это страхом, или еще чем...Но для меня это таковость! перемены постоянно происходят перед моим носом, то это, то то....Но то, что внутри меня - неизменно.... Я не ищу себе ученика, я хочу увидеть здесь чистого человека, кто не погряз в сутрах, сравнениях, недоверии...

----------


## Bodhidharma

> _Первоначальное сообщение от BOD_ 
> *Хей Bodhidharma!!!! Вы как-то приотстали на офигенно много сотен лет. Сейчас уже пора обвинять тех кто использует достижения 28-го патриарха. К примеру для того чтобы убивать. *


Бод! Я не преодстал, а ушел немного вперед на несколько сотен лет!

----------


## MAxZ

пинг-понг  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bodhidharma

Выстрел из лука!

----------


## Караульный

Так это было с самого начала...
/////////////

Какого такого "начала"?

----------


## Буль

_вы можете называть это страхом, или еще чем...Но для меня это таковость!_

Когда страх становятся таковостью - это печально  :Frown: 

_Я не ищу себе ученика, я хочу увидеть здесь чистого человека, кто не погряз в сутрах, сравнениях, недоверии..._ 

Зачем?

----------


## Ersh

2 Bodhidharma

А Вы здесь видите тех, кто "погряз в сутрах, сравнениях, недоверии"?

----------


## Bodhidharma

Караульный!!! С самого....начала!!!
=============================================
Достопочтимый Бао! Страх есть - но я не в нем!!! Я хочу увидеть....!!! Зачем??? Это уже другой вопрос...
=============================================
Ершшш! Ершш! Ерш!

----------


## Караульный

С самого....начала!!! /////////
Разве?

----------


## Буль

*Bodhidharma:* _Я хочу увидеть....!!! Зачем??? Это уже другой вопрос..._ 

Я задаю Вам этот вопрос!

----------


## Bodhidharma

Достопочтимый Бао!!! Увидеть, чтобы спросить у него кое о чем...

----------


## BOD

*Бод! Я не преотстал, а ушел немного вперед на несколько сотен лет!*
Ушёл за стрелой и не вернулся. Прямо сказка пушкина о мёртвой лягушке. Лягушка не дождалась окаменела и умерла.  :Embarrassment:  Чем больше стена тем она виднее издалека. Жаль не увидит она вопросительных глаз с предложением вынуть стрелу из глубокой клоаки. Здесь-и-сейчас   :Wink:

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Караульный_ 
> *Ну развел так развел и что....
> //////
> 
> Почему опять "что"? Просто развел...*


Какая дивная терминология на БФ! Синоним: Б(з.ы.)ДЯЩИЙ.


_____________________
Сидеть всем! Тотально!

----------


## Averest

[QUOTE]_Первоначальное сообщение от Bodhidharma_ 
[B]Проблема состоит в том, что приходится говорить спящим и слепым! 


 Слепые хорошо слышат. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

Мне мама в детстве выколола глазки,
Чтоб я в шкафу варенье не нашел.
Теперь я не хожу в кино, и не читаю сказки,
Зато я нюхаю и слышу хорошо!

----------


## BOD

Вот суть и прелесть слепоты судопроизводства! Гильотина должна опуститься.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nfyz0

Я хотела бы побольше узнать о бонпо...ты не можешь мне рассказать об этом именно течении? я живу в Питере

----------


## oira

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Bodhidharma_ 
> *Достопочтимый Бао!!! Увидеть, чтобы спросить у него кое о чем...*


увидь себя

----------


## oira

Ау,  :Smilie:  смотрящий в стену, ну, как?

...
задай вопрос

----------


## Bodhidharma

Кто ты?

----------


## BOD

вы то что вы едите?

----------


## nfyz0

я та кто интересуется знанием

----------


## Bodhidharma

nfyz0 ! Ты пишешь: Я та.....Что ты имеешь ввиду под этим "я"???

----------


## Караульный

Что ты имеешь ввиду под этим "я"???/////////////////////
все

----------


## Амритавиграха

Bodhidharma!
Зачем таскать веревку за собой? Лучше попробуй толкать ее впереди себя! Удачи в огне, воде и горниле!

----------


## Bodhidharma

Караульный!!! Кто тот, кто говорит "все"?????????
=============================================
Махабхарата!!! Зачем вообще что то тоскать за собой или толкать что то впереди? Просветленный идет легко и свободно, в огонь, воду и горнило!

----------


## Караульный

Кто тот, кто говорит "все"????????? ///////////////////////
Все.

ЗЫ. Ваша мысль дальше не уходит и мне придется на очередной ваш "каверзный и тупиковый" вопросик повторить это третий раз?

----------


## Амритавиграха

> [i]
> Махабхарата!!! Зачем вообще что то тоскать за собой или толкать что то впереди? Просветленный идет легко и свободно, в огонь, воду и горнило! [/B]


Знаешь ли ты о чем пишешь? Знаешь ли как это делается? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Bodhidharma

Караульный! Ты пишите:ЗЫ. Ваша мысль дальше не уходит и мне придется на очередной ваш "каверзный и тупиковый" вопросик повторить это третий раз?
Кто тот, кто все это пишет??? 
Я понимаю, что "все", кто это "все"??
Ты есть "все"???? Тогда что такое это "все"???
==========================================
Махабхарата! Знаю ли я..... :Smilie: ))
Да я абсолютно ничего не знаю.... :Smilie:

----------


## nfyz0

для того чтобы стать просветленным надо учиться ,и хотя бы понять с чего же начинать....

----------


## Bodhidharma

nfyz0! Ты спишь!

----------


## oira

...
боюсь, что в данном случае спит Сеть и видит сон про этот треп.

----------


## nfyz0

Почему сплю?

----------


## Lara

Зачем вообще что то тоскать за собой или толкать что то впереди? Просветленный идет легко и свободно, в огонь, воду и горнило!

 Чой-то никак не пойму просветленный идет или стоит?И ваще,
 о каком именно просветленном идет речь? :Cool:

----------


## Bodhidharma

nfyz0! Почему сплю?/////
Да потому что ты задаешь такие вопросы...вопросы спящего человека...
==============================================
 Silence! Просветленный живет согласно Дхарме... Когда нужно идти, он идет, когда нужно стоять, он стоит...Непросветленный же, когда нужно действовать, пребывает в сомнениях и размышлениях, о том, как действовать.....а когда нужно стоять, он мечется туда-сюда, как собака, гоняющяяся за своим хвостом...

----------


## Lara

Silence! Просветленный живет согласно Дхарме... Когда нужно идти, он идет, когда нужно стоять, он стоит...Непросветленный же, когда нужно действовать, пребывает в сомнениях и размышлениях, о том, как действовать.....а когда нужно стоять, он мечется туда-сюда, как собака, гоняющяяся за своим хвостом...

Еще разок ответьте ,будте уж так добры,на вопрос глупого сайленса - о каком именно просветленном идет речь - о Вашей концепции просветленного или о Вас просветленном...
И еще...кому нужно идти,когда он идет,кому нужно стоять,когда он стоит?Уж сдел-те одолжение - найдите этого нуждающегося... :Frown:  И еще....что такое "Дхарма"?
Премного благодарен...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Silence! В твоем вопросе я вижу недоверие и сомнение...Все твои вопросы и ответы исходят не из стремления понять, а из желания что то доказать! Это происходит потому, что ты считаешь себя знающим и понимающим... Мои ответы нужны тебе не для того, чтобы понять, а для того, чтобы поспорить, подоказывать, покрихтеть... Ты не принимаешь вещи такими, какими они есть, а это из за того, что в тебе имеется слой пыли, состоящий из знаний и пониманий...
Мне незачем и некому доказывать просветлен ли я или нет, все есть так, как есть... У меня нет концепции просветленного, я говорю о себе! Это первое!
Второе! Если ты идешь, то иди, если ты стоишь, то стой....Я не ищу нуждающегося, я превношу дзен в жизнь... Все мои усилия направлены на то, чтобы как можно больше людей узнали о дзен!!!
Третье! Что такое Дхарма? Это вселеннский закон...это то, что должно быть и не будет никак иначе!!! Это то, что есть...повсюду...во вне....и внутри... На смену дня, приходит ночь...Зима, сменяется весной...Кем это устоновлено??? Кто так определил??? Почему все подвержено этому закону??? Почему, когда ты голоден, ты ешь??? Почему, когда ты устал, ты идешь спать....Если, когда ты голоден, ты не поешь, ты умрешь!!! Если постоянно не давать тебе спать, нарушать этот закон, ты сойдешь с ума!!! Просветленный живет согласно этому закону... Он не живет по правилам, данных ему кем то....Не убий, не укради, не прелюбодействуй, делай то, или это.... Для просветленного закон один - закон Дхармы!!! Когда я голоден, я ем, когда я устал, я ложусь спать...Когда необходимо убить, я убиваю, когда необходимо воскресить, я воскрешаю...Когда нужно думать, я думаю, когда не нужно думать, я погружаюсь в мир не-думанья.....

----------


## Lara

Эт еще что?Просветленное я которое видит?Если я ошибаюсь - поправьте...Что такое "просветленное я,которое что-то привносит",что такое"просветленное я,которое живет по вселенскому закону дхармы".
 Откуда у просветленного такие иллюзии:
"Silence! В твоем вопросе я вижу недоверие и сомнение...Все твои вопросы и ответы исходят не из стремления понять, а из желания что то доказать! Это происходит потому, что ты считаешь себя знающим и понимающим... Мои ответы нужны тебе не для того, чтобы понять, а для того, чтобы поспорить, подоказывать, покрихтеть... Ты не принимаешь вещи такими, какими они есть, а это из за того, что в тебе имеется слой пыли, состоящий из знаний и пониманий..."
 Silence  ничего из перечисленного тобой вовсе не делает -
он  задает вопросы и читает ответы.

----------


## BOD

*Когда необходимо* (а когда надо?) * В твоем вопросе я вижу недоверие и сомнение* и прочее и прочее....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GMK

Silence  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Bodhidharma:

\\Все мои усилия направлены на то, чтобы как можно больше людей узнали о дзен!!!\\
\\ Просветленный живет согласно этому закону... Он не живет по правилам, данных ему кем то....Не убий, не укради, не прелюбодействуй, делай то, или это.... Для просветленного закон один - закон Дхармы!!!\\

Милый, я не знаю, что такое просветленный. Но я знаю, что такое личность, "я", которой всегда свойственны некоторые вещи, в том числе склонность к насилию, понимая насилие не только как прямой мордобой и войну, но и в его более тонких формах, таких как непрятие того, что есть, сопротивление желанию других жить так, как они считают нужным, и стремление  навязать им собственные каноны и законы. Миссионерство из той же оперы (я знаю как, а вы не знаете, я вас должен научить). Личность всегда живет по правилам и законам, находя в них опору и прибежище. Даже если придает неким своим законам большую важность и вселенский характер.
Делай выводы.
Успехов.

----------


## nfyz0

Так что такое дзен?

----------


## Bodhidharma

Silence! Вот ты и пишешь то, что я и предполагал, о чем я и говорил выше... Удивительно получается, что те, кто не просветленны, те, кто продолжают спать, те, кто слепы,  знают что такое просветление, знают, что такое не сон, знают, что такое свет... 
Все твое понимание основано не на собственном опыте и переживании, а на прочитанном... Ты не слушаешь того, что я говорю, в тот момент ты сравниваешь и анализируешь со своим знанием... И вот смотри... Твои "знания" о том, что такое просветление и каким должен быть просветленный не совпадают с тем. что я написал выше... Вероятно ты читал, что то об этом... Все твои знания о просветлении - прочитанны....сам же ты не имеешь этого переживания....Я говорю так, как есть и то, что есть... Ты же не просто задаешь вопросы и читаешь ответы!!! Посмотри внимательно!!! 
==============================================
ГМК! Ты не правильно понял меня....Я не знаю, что такое просветленый, я знаю кто такой просветленный... И ты очень близок к этому....Ты практически на гране этого, один прыжок и......расслабляешься и оказываешься дома! Ты возможно подумал, что я миссионер стремящийся распростронить дзен, как это делают например Свидетели Иеговы и тд... Это не так!!! Я некому ничего не пытаюсь навязать, я не ставлю себя выше и более знающим, чем кто то другой, я не должен...
Под распростронением Дзен я имею ввиду следующее...Мое распростронение не насильственно, не напряженно...Оно похоже на аромат цветка!!!! Я - цветок!!! Запах от него расходиться и разноситься ветром, кто то из проходящим, может ощутить это, увидеть каплю росы на моих лепестках...почувствовать этот привкус.... Я никуда не бегу и не хожу, чтобы кого то обратить в дзен - нет! Люди сами приходят.... Но даже если не приходят или проходят мимо, или начинают спорить или доказывать что то - это ничего не меняет!!! Это попрежнему исходит, люди узнают о дзен!!! Вот на этот форум это проникает.... Кому то нравится, кто то согласен, а кому то не нравиться, кто то против.... Кто то принимает это так, как есть..., а кто то готов спорить и доказывать.....Кто то принимает этот цветок, а кто то ищет в нем подделку и фальш....Я не удивляюсь этому....Ведь столько много мусора в людях, который не дает им распознать истинный цветок от подделки! Все это происходит из за ЭГО! Меня не интересуют ваши оценки меня, выводы о том, истинно ли мое просветление или нет, то ли я говорю или нет, совпадает ли сказанное с вашими знаниями или тем, что написанно в сутрах....Меня это не волнует.... Я так счастлив....У меня нет проблем.....Я решил все свои проблемы.... Мне ничего не нужно...  
=============================================
nfyz0 спрашиваешь, что такое дзен??? 
Вот это и есть дзен.... Принимай вещи такими, какие они есть...

----------


## Lara

Silence! Вот ты и пишешь то, что я и предполагал, о чем я и говорил выше... Удивительно получается, что те, кто не просветленны, те, кто продолжают спать, те, кто слепы, знают что такое просветление, знают, что такое не сон, знают, что такое свет... 
Все твое понимание основано не на собственном опыте и переживании, а на прочитанном... Ты не слушаешь того, что я говорю, в тот момент ты сравниваешь и анализируешь со своим знанием... И вот смотри... Твои "знания" о том, что такое просветление и каким должен быть просветленный не совпадают с тем. что я написал выше... Вероятно ты читал, что то об этом... Все твои знания о просветлении - прочитанны....сам же ты не имеешь этого переживания....Я говорю так, как есть и то, что есть... Ты же не просто задаешь вопросы и читаешь ответы!!! Посмотри внимательно!!! 

   Еще раз : 
        silence задает вопросы и читает ответы.
 Я не может иметь переживаний Существования - переживание случается,когда нет я,однако позже,если вновь возникает я,оно приписывает переживание себе и  переживание становится мертвым.Мертвое переживание - это опыт.
  Уважаемый,когда понимается что такое я,понимается также: я везде видит свое отражение и имеет склонность приписывать  то,что "видит" не себе,а отделенному,как я считает,от него объекту. Пока присутствует "я " - присутствует разделение,в том числе и на "я просветленный" - "ты непросветленный".Именно об этом говорится"не судите - да не судимы будете".
 Теперь снова вопросы:
 Для чего Вы пришли на этот форум,насколько Вы уверены,что Вы пришли "распостранять",Вы действительно поверили в то,что дзен можно распостранить,привнести в жизнь?
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## GMK

Bodhidharma:

\\Я - цветок!!! \\
\\Ведь столько много мусора в людях, который не дает им распознать истинный цветок от подделки!\\

1. Чей мусор?
2. Дело цветка - стоять и пахнуть, а не заботиться о том, чтобы прохожий непременно его понюхал   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bodhidharma

Silence! Я не собираюсь ничего тебе доказывать и спорить... А для чего я пришел на этот форум??? Потому что пришел... :Smilie:  
Если хочешь что то еще спросить, спрашивай, если нет, убирайся, чтоб я тебя больше не видел...
==============================================
ГМК! Ты спрашиваешь, чей мусор??? У каждого он свой...особенный...Но конечно же каждый не считает, что это мусор, каждый воспринимает его за сокровище...
Дело цветка даже не стоять и пахнуть....Дела цветка в цветении!!!! И я вовсе не забочусь о том, чтобы каждый его нюхал...Я не бегаю за прохожими с призывами...идите сюда...здесь хорошо пахнет, а туда не идите, там плохо пахнет...Мне вообще нет дела....Я лишь цвету, расту и распространяю аромат....ветер разносит его....Кому он нравится, кому то он не нравится, но мне нет до этого дела...
Тебе или Сайленс, или еще кому то - это может не нравиться, но мне все равно...это не значит, что теперь цветок перестанет цвести...Он попрежнему цветет....Даже если все здесь читающие скажут, что я не прав - это ничего не изменит....Цветок по прежнему будет расти, цвести и пахнуть...Вот в чем суть!!!

----------


## Lara

Если хочешь что то еще спросить, спрашивай, если нет, убирайся, чтоб я тебя больше не видел...

    Хорошо ли ты видишь сайленса?

 ... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## nfyz0

Не плачь,не бойся,не проси?

----------


## Амритавиграха

Товарищ Б спит, не надо его разбивать, может ему снятся кошмары. Пусть досмотрит. :Frown:

----------


## Bodhidharma

Silence! Да, я вижу тебя как облупленного... :Smilie: 
=============================================
nfyz0! Ты задаешь верные вопросы, спасибо....Не плачь, не бойся, не проси... не совсем так...Если есть слезы - плачь, если есть страх - бойся, если есть необходимость - проси...Принимай вещи такими, какие они есть... :Smilie:

----------


## Lara

Silence! Да, я вижу тебя как облупленного...

Что Вы,его на этом форуме никогда не было...
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## nfyz0

Ты знаешь,это довольно трудно иногда хочеться изменить что то и бороться хоть и бессмысленно...А что в этом и заключаеться дзен? А еще что в нем (дзене) есть?

----------


## Bodhidharma

nfyz0! В тебе живет эта невинность, в тебе есть это качество чистоты, и именно поэтому ты близка к пониманию Дзен как никто другой из здесь собравшихся.... Здесь многие такие знающие, такие понимающие, такие начитанные, такие прозревшие... В тебе же еще есть это качество, качество незнания, в тебе еще не собралось разного мусора, разного буддийского, дзенского или еще там всякого хлама.... Поэтому отвечать на твои вопросы мне особенно в радость, тк они заданы искренне...они заданы не из сомневающегося ума, они заданы не для того, чтобы потом начать дисскусию, начать спор...они заданы даже не для того, чтобы получить ответ, а они заданы для того, чтобы понять.... 
Твои вопросы очень ценны в том плане, что они искренние....Спасибо тебе еще раз за это....Не все смогут этого понять....А пока отвечаю на твои вопросы...
...Ты знаешь....
Ты обращаешься ко мне на ты, ты обращаешься ко мне как к другу....Не как к учителю, не как к кому то, а как к близкому человеку...именно в такой ситуации возможно глубокое понимание...

...это довольно трудно иногда хочеться изменить что то и бороться хоть и бессмысленно...

Пытаться что то изменить и бороться - это говорит о том, что что то не устраивает тебя...Значит есть что то, что не позволяет принять вещи такими, какие они есть... Если я могу непрерывно стоять в течении 1 часа, мне ничего не мешает, мне ничего не хочется изменить, мне не нужно бороться, я принимаю то, что есть...Для кого то это просто будет пыткой...Там не то, да здесь не так, тут не удобно, да вон туда нужно посмотреть...Будда принимает все таким, каково оно есть...он не пытается ничего изменить специально, все начинает меняться в его присутствии...от его присутствия...Будда приносит изменения...все старое начинает исчезать....Великое изменение это когда изменения происходят внутри...Сейчас многие хотят внешних изменений - больше денег, красивую одежду, хорошо выглядеть и тд....Мой подход иной... Пока настоящее изменение не произойдет внутри тебя - все остальное - бессмысленно...Пока внутри не исчезнет борьба и желание что то менять, все остальное бессмысленно...

...А что в этом и заключаеться дзен? ...
Сказать словами о сути Дзен - невозможно!!! тк дзен не имеет к словам никакого отношения!!! Дзен - это пролитающая рядом птица...Или капля росы на листке...Или запах полевого цветка...Или рык тигра в чаще....И все же все описания не точны....Чтобы выйти в дзен, единственный метод - это смотреть в себя - ответ только там!!! Все, кто нашел ответ, нашли его только там, внутри себя!!! Под "внутри себя" я имею ввиду не тело, не ум, не душу....а там...в центре корней...там ответ...Ищи свои корни внутри себя!!!

...А еще что в нем (дзене) есть?...
   Рррррррррр!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nfyz0

Я уже от многихз источников это слышала...а как войти в себя какими способами, методиками? Ведь наверняка такие существуют...вот я знаю( пыталась заниматься) в учении Шри Ауробиндо нужно открыть в себе психическое(понимай душу) нужно для этого метитировать всегда везде где бы ты не находился на сердечной чакре анархате... и пытаться вызвать в себе сострадание ко всем людям и святую любовь... у кого то это получается у кого то нет но чувство открытости души и даже жжение есть у меня например ,-это значит жить внутри? или это другое?

----------


## Bodhidharma

nfyz0! Дорогой друг! Сейчас очень много литературы на эту тему, много учитилей, которые предлагают свои услуги, техники, практики и тд...Ищи мастера!!! Который сможет указать тебе путь к своему мастеру!!! Это во вне... А внутри, ищи в себе ученика!!! Ученик - это тот, кто постоянно готов идти в неизвестное, для него все новое, его сознание сонастроено на новое.... Для того, кто считает себя уже познавшим, уже понимающим, уже продвинутым - будет сложно учиться новому!!! Он уже столько знает....как в него может что то войти еще??? Его эти познания будут ему мешать познавать новое, тк для того, чтобы познать новое, нужно пространство внутри....У ученика есть это пространство, у того, кто считает себя что то познавшим, у него этого места очень мало, и скоро его вообще не станет и тогда он перестает вообще учиться, двигаться, жить, он начинает тухнуть как старая лужа...Ничего нового не проникает в него... Ученик подобен ручью...Он постоянно в движении, постоянно что то новое встречается на его пути... Именно эта уловка на пути ищущего становиться препятствием к дальнейшему росту....Когда ищущий начинает быть привязан к тому, что он нашел...он не сможет идти дальше, ничего нового в него не может войти...
"Будда, это тот, кто постигает и не цепляется ни за что постигнутое"
Когда ты найдешь в себе ученика, то мастер сам появиться... Тогда мастером может быть что угодно....даже простой бомж, или дворник, или президент, или еще кто... Но если в тебе нет этого качества, ученичества, то никто не сможет стать твоим мастером....Даже если это будет Будда, он не поможет!
Методов и техник очень много....Все зависит от твоего типа...Одному человеку нужна одна техника, другому другая...Нужно найти свою технику....Сейчас, только я знаком с около 150 техниками медитаций...Для кого то нужно простое сидение, для кого то нужны более активные методы...кто то предпочитает медитировать на сердечной чакре....кто то созерцает поле тандэн внизу живота, кто то слушает, кто то смотрит, кто то ходит или сидит....Нужно найти свое и тогда эта техника приведет тебя к корням! Если какая то техника у тебя не получается, пробуй другую и тд, пока не найдешь свою технику.....
То, что ты описываешь о открытости души.....Да. у тебя есть это, но это не все!!! Иди дальше....прямо к своим корням....

----------


## Караульный

Я понимаю, что "все", кто это "все"??
Ты есть "все"???? Тогда что такое это "все"???////////////////

Если вы спрашиваете - вы ничего не поняли.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Караульный! А что я должен был понять-то????  :Smilie: )

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Bodhidharma_ 
> *Караульный! А что я должен был понять-то???? )*


Ласточка в небе. :Cool:

----------


## Караульный

Ласточка в небе.
Полет весенний.

----------


## Ersh

Ласточка в небе.
Полет весенний.
В Киеве - дядька.

----------


## Амритавиграха

Сооружая иллюзорную стену и упорно об нее долбясь, необходимо понять, что это РЕАЛЬНАЯ стена, которая НИЧЕГО от ни чего не отделяет. Говорят, Будда достиг просветления сидя под деревом Бо, Ньютон придумал концепцию сидя под яблоней. Я не сомневаюсь, что хороших результатов можно достичь и под сосной.  :Wink:

----------


## Амритавиграха

Ласточка в небе.
Полет весенний.
В Киеве - дядька.
Везде его язык и майя.

----------


## Караульный

Ласточка в небе.
Полет весенний.
В Киеве - дядька.
Везде его язык и майя.
И стена в сознании...

----------


## oira

Хорошо, Bodhidharma.

...
Вот они корни всего, что дальше?

----------


## Bodhidharma

////Ласточка в небе.
Полет весенний.
В Киеве - дядька.
Везде его язык и майя.
И стена в сознании.../////////////////

 :Smilie:  Клуб единомышленников... :Smilie:  
=============================================
Махабхарата! Не принимая вещи такими, какие они есть...даже сидя под деревом Бо ничего не достигнешь! 
Никто ничего не сооружал, и никто ни обо что не долбиться...все намного проще....настолько просто, что до смешного....как та ласточка в небе... :Smilie: 
==============================================
Хорошо, Оira! 
Но это еще не корни всего...Еще глубже!

----------


## Lara

Не принимая вещи такими, какие они есть...даже сидя под деревом Бо ничего не достигнешь! 

 А надо?Чего достигать собрались?
Не принимая вещи такими,какие они есть,прими неприятие...
Не сидится под деревом - заберись на него либо побегай трусцой вокруг...
Если дерева нет - лечись трудом.
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Silence! Я понял то, что ты хотел выразить... :Smilie: 
Что то начинает шевелиться... :Smilie:

----------


## nfyz0

Спасибо, я это уже поняла.  на опыте.....кое какие техники мне не подходят...а насчет литературы...где ее взять то?

----------


## Lara

Что то начинает шевелиться..

  Не чеши  - продолжай работать.
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Буль

_В тебе живет эта невинность, в тебе есть это качество чистоты, и именно поэтому ты близка к пониманию Дзен_

Как много утверждений.... Увы...

----------


## Bodhidharma

nfyz0! Книги есть в книжном магазине....есть в библиотеке...
==============================================
Достопочтимый Бао! Как много этих "увы"...Есть такая история про одного лопуха, который постоянно говорил увы - это не то, увы - это не так, увы - это не подходит, увы - это не соответствует, увы - я не согласен....Этого лопуха так и звали Увы... :Smilie:  Как то раз он встретился с друзьями: Сомневаюсь, Не согласен, Не уверен, Потому что...Они постоянно ругались, иногда даже доходило до драки...Не согласен, постоянно ни с кем не соглашался, за что его постоянно колотил Потому что, а когда Не согласен пытался выяснить, за что его так, тот отвечал - потому что...Сомневаюсь и Не уверен постоянно шушукались вдвоем, иногда они приходили к общему мнению, но Увы постоянно говорил, увы - это не то, увы - это не так, за что они и его били....Потому что спрашивал у Увы, почему тот не может дать сдачи....Увы отвечал...Увы, я не могу, увы мне не охото....За это Потому что то же его бил, даже ногами....
Вот такая история... :Smilie: )

----------


## Буль

Да, я знаю так же похожую историю про некоего нарцисса по имени "Знаю".

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Караульный_ 
> *Ласточка в небе.
> Полет весенний.
> В Киеве - дядька.
> Везде его язык и майя.
> И стена в сознании...*


Ласточка в небе.
Полет весенний.
В Киеве - дядька.
Везде его язык и майя.
И стена в сознании... 
С перьями или без? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bodhidharma

Достопочтимый Бао! 
Я тоже знаю этого парня по имени Знаю... :Smilie: 
Но все дело в том, что он сам себя таким не считает.. :Smilie:

----------


## ola

Ласточка в небе.
Полет весенний.
В Киеве - дядька.
Везде его язык и майя.
И стена в сознании... 
С перьями или без?
\\Жизнь - Смерть - жизнь - смерть - жизнь - смерть...\\ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Bodhidharma_ 
> *Я тоже знаю этого парня по имени Знаю...
> Но все дело в том, что он сам себя таким не считает..*


Он тебе это сам сказал или ты так подумал? 
Я, глупая девочка, наконец поняла как отращиваются длинные и короткие сосны в головах...

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ola_ 
> *\\Жизнь - Смерть - жизнь - смерть - жизнь - смерть...\\*


Именно ты. Не верти мозгами.

----------


## ola

Именно МА-хаб-ха-ра-та :Big Grin:

----------


## Амритавиграха

Философ - паразит на теле языка абстрактных понятий (из карм. словаря буддиста).
Сутра для начинающего философа: возьми какой-нибудь бессмысленный тезис, например, типа "анархия - мать порядка", добавь "...и дочь".
Вот ты и стихийный диалектик. :Big Grin:

----------


## Караульный

Ласточка в небе.
Полет весенний.
В Киеве - дядька.
Везде его язык и майя.
И стена в сознании... 
С перьями или без?
И обладает ли...?

----------


## Амритавиграха

Так и говори, мы сразу бы договорились, а то - петух, петух... Сиди, член кружка единомышленников! :Big Grin: 





________________________________
Хиросима. Просветление тотально.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Ola! Ты все правильно прочитал и написал, но ты не дописал то, без чего это предложение не завершено!!! Будет вот так: Жизнь - смерть - жизнь - смерть...Только ЭТО неизменно...Я хочу сказать об ЭТОм....Не о жизни, не о смерти....об ЭТОм!!!
=============================================
Махабхарата! Ты пишешь: Он тебе это сам сказал или ты так подумал? Я, глупая девочка, наконец поняла как отращиваются длинные и короткие сосны в головах...
Отвечаю: Да, он мне так и сказал!!! Он говорит - вот придурки, считают меня знающим, хотя я сам на самом деле абсолютный невежда... :Smilie:  Я понимаю его, я понимаю его... :Smilie: 
А то, что благодаря мне или еще там кому-то в тебе возникают новые понимания - так это просто ПРЕКРАСНО!!! А что еще нужно бедному скитальцу.... пробудить новые понимания.... :Smilie:  Не важно какой способ и метод я использую, рано или поздно ты поймешь меня и то, что я делаю... Будь бдительна!!!  :Smilie: 
=============================================
Для того, кто читает это!!!
Аммон спросил главного монаха:
- По какой сутре ты читаешь лекцию???
- По сутре "Нирвана", - ответил монах.
- У сутры "Нирвана" есть 4 добродетели нирваны, не так ли? - спросил Аммон.
- Так и есть, - согласился главный монах.
Аммон поднял чашку и спросил:
- А сколько добродетели у чашки???
- Никаких - сказал монах.
- Но древние говорили, что у чашки есть добродетели, разве ты не согласен? - заметил Аммон. - Что ты думаешь о их изречениях?
аммон разбил чашку и спросил:
- Ты понял?
- Нет, - ответил монах.
- В таком случае тебе лучше продолжать читать лекции по сутре - сказал Аммон.

----------


## ola

Метет, метла-Махабхарата...  :Big Grin:  

-----
Bodhidharma, разбей ЭТУ чашку.

----------


## Амритавиграха

А то, что благодаря мне или еще там кому-то в тебе возникают новые понимания - так это просто ПРЕКРАСНО!!! А что еще нужно бедному скитальцу.... пробудить новые понимания.... Не важно какой способ и метод я использую, рано или поздно ты поймешь меня и то, что я делаю... Будь бдительна!!! 

В формуле вокруг сосны ты обогнал себя на 3 круга! ПРЕКРАСНО! Еще поясни глупой - что есть новые понимания? При этом будь бдителен - "рано", "поздно" - это уже время с закосом под пространство.

----------


## oira

Синий или зеленый? ...

----------


## Амритавиграха

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ola_ 
> *Метет, метла-Махабхарата...  
> 
> -----
> Bodhidharma, разбей ЭТУ чашку.*


Я читала другой вариант - он не разбил, а стукнул по ней. Тогда она ПОЕТ.

----------


## Bodhidharma

ola! Если я её разобью, то боюсь, что кто нибудь может пораниться об осколки...
=============================================
Махабхарата! Ты пишешь:В формуле вокруг сосны ты обогнал себя на 3 круга! ПРЕКРАСНО! 
Ты считаешь что это действительно так... :Smilie: 

////Еще поясни глупой - что есть новые понимания? /////

Новые понимания - это когда ты думаешь что это вот так и не может быть никак иначе....а тут бац....новое понимание... возможность видеть эту же вещь, но с другой, с новой стороны....

/////При этом будь бдителен - "рано", "поздно" - это уже время с закосом под пространство.////

Я как раз хотел сказать об этом...Не забывай про бдительность, это уже скоро произойдет с тобой....я уже вижу, как это расцветает... :Smilie:

----------


## Караульный

читала другой вариант - он не разбил, а стукнул по ней. //////////////

А хотите я его стукну? Он станет - фиолееетовый  :Smilie: .

----------


## Lara

Смердящему:
  Случаем ты не фиолетовый? :Wink:  
_________________________
 Тотально спасайся кто может от себя,если это поможет,
 спасешься от не себя - тотально...Тогда и запоешь...
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Сидящий и смотрящий....слушающий и осознающий...Бодхидхарма бездомный скиталец...
Некуда идти, нечего искать, нечего добиваться, нечего достигать, нечего хотеть, нечего знать....сижу я здесь один в своем одиночестве....благодать....
одиночество не такое одинокое...
Пролитающая птица, ветер играет листвой на деревьях, солнечный луч....муравей....он похож на меня....он один из муравейника, но именно его я вижу сейчас, а значит он уникален и неповторим в этот миг...
Куда он идет, куда он стремится, что он хочет....Если ему рассказать о просветлении....бедный муравей...
А птица....эта птица, что пролетела почти возле уха...я почти смог услышать, как бьется её сердце...Куда она летит, куда она стремиться, нужно ли ей просветление??? 
Я читал, как один парень как то сказал: О, чудо, все живые существа Будды!
Я спрашивал об этом у муравья.....Но он промолчал....он ничего не ответил....
Я спрашивал об этом у гусей, но они смеялись...га-га-га.... :Smilie: 
Я спрашивал об этом у кошки, но она так и не открыла глаз...
Их ответы - поразительны....
Мне больше нечего у них спрашивать....
Мне больше нечего им сказать....
Они действительно просветленны...Тот парень был прав....
Мои друзья деревья - просветлены....моя кошка - просветленна...
Удивительно, что и все, с чем мне приходится сталкиваться в жизни - суть просветленные...Нет того, кто  не был бы просветлен....
Кто говорит и думает, что он еще не просветлен, что он еще не достиг, что он еще не пришел...такой человек нуждается в хорошем ударе в лоб!!! 
Кто говорит и думает, что он еще не стал Буддой, что он еще не прозрел....и такого человека нужно хорошенько стукнуть!!!
Кто говорит и думает, что он это все уже знает, что не нужно ему об этом напоминать....и такому человеку нужно дать затрещину...
Кто говорит и думает, что его не нужно никуда вести, никуда толкать, никуда звать....тот, кто говорит и думает, что он просветлен...такому человеку нужны то же хорошие удары...
А кому не нужны никакие удары???
Тому, кто свободен от НЕТ и ДА!!! Для того, кто видит правильное в неправильном, и неправильное в правильном...Для того, кто идет свободно и не задерживается на пустяках...Для того, кто не говорит, что он познал и не говорит, что он хочет что то познать...Для того, кто принимает вещи такими, какие они есть....

----------


## Караульный

Бодхидхарма:
да тихо ты!

----------


## Борис

Не надоело вам, драг прер ечи?  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Караульный

Мне начинает нравится. Все же копактно - в одном треде.

----------


## Bodhidharma

Борис! Как ЭТО может надоесть... :Smilie:  Надоесть может то, что в тягость, то что напрягает, то что заставляет пыхтеть и напрягаться....Но это нет...Мне нравится то, что я делаю....
Ведь столько спящих еще нужно пробудить...
Ведь стольким невеждам нужно открыть глаза...
Ведь столько еще нужно выразить...
Как это может надоесть??? Как от этого можно устать???
Смешной вы, Боря.... :Smilie: 
=============================================
Караульный!
Вот видишь...тебе начинает нравится...А если что то нравится, то значит в этом что то есть, или чего то нет!!! 
Это великое начало!!!! Или же великий конец!!!
Переживание возникает во мне, слова доносят, они лишь показывают на что-то, но сами слова не есть ЭТО!!!
Я вижу, что и не только тебе, начинает нравится все это.... :Smilie: 
А это именно и есть то, о чем я постоянно говорю - Принимай вещи такими, какие они есть....И тогда во всем мире не найти вещи, которая бы не нравилась, которая бы вызвала в нас негатив....

----------


## Караульный

А если что то нравится, то значит в этом что то есть, или чего то нет!!! 
////////////////////

А без двойственности уже не можем, да?

----------


## Амритавиграха

Не парьтесь!
Предлагаю упражнение под названием "страйки". Оно выполняется на глаза или на уши, кому как удобнее.
1. Вы видите собаку Баскервилей.
2. Мужественно борясь со страхом быть съеденным, все же говорите: "А давайте ее поймаем!".
3. Вдохновляете себя мыслями: "Обладает ли собака Баскервилей природой silens и Махабхараты?"
4. Начинаете гоняться за ней вокруг сосны под пение дроздов.
5. В этот момент и делаете собственно упражнение - выворачиваете глаза на 180 градусов вовнутрь и смотрите зрачками, одновременно смотря наружу оборотной стороной глаз.
6. Увидев голого короля, можете приводить глаза в изначальное состояние.
7. Иногда, правда, это бывает некому сделать, да и незачем.

Данное упражнение рекомендуется выполнять регулярно, осознанно, по мере умственных потребностей. 

Подсказка здесь, смотрим "KickTheDog.mpg":
http://www.strike6.com/dogkick.asp

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Бхарата я чуть со стула не упал от твоего сообшения :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BOD

Маха, да ты КиберТара!!!! Тебя распознали.    :Wink:

----------


## Lara

Остапа несло...
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Ахимса

Бодхи, любимый, заглядывай на форум, который я указал в качестве своей "домашней странички".

Привет всем заблужденцам.

;)))

----------


## Ахимса

*2 Бодхи*

Ахахахаха, Будда поклонился Будде тысячу раз.

;)))

----------


## Леонид Ш

Ахимса-просветленец
Кто таскает за собой кланяющегося Будду ?

----------


## Ersh

Это не лечится, Лень, сходи к ним на форум - круче, чем порно.ру.

----------


## oira

BOD:
что это за странный хакерский сайт ты рекламируешь?

----------


## Bodhidharma

Бодхидхарма...одинокий скиталец...Иногда на пути встречаются дикие драконы и тигры....А иногда трусливые зайцы, облаченные в львинные наряды...Но уши, уши то...
Таких ушастых я бью повсюду, где встречу, тк только так и не иначе можно скинуть с них эти прогнившие наряды...
Если кто скажет - что я не прав - получит в лоб!
Если кто скажет - что я прав - получит в лоб!
Если кто промолчит - удара не избежать!
Есть ли здесь тот, кто достоин почитания??? Есть ли здесь тот...Если ли...Есть!!!

----------


## Ахимса

А если кто скажет, что человек недостоин почитания?

;)))

----------


## Bodhidharma

Он допустит ошибку...

----------


## Bodhidharma

Дорогой друг!!! Хочу пригласить тебя на дзен-форум, который происходит в виде майл-форума...То есть подписавшись на него, все письма будут приходить тебе в ящик, не нужно постоянно заходить на сайт, загружать все банеры и искать ответы и новые темы...Для подписки, нужно сначало зарегистрироваться на форумах майл.ру, а потом подписаться на сам форум вот здесь...http://talk.mail.ru/forum/talk.ru.dzen
Никаких правил, никаких модераторов, никаких запретов, активное общение в неограниченном масштабе о чем угодно...возможность получения ответов на ящик или через сайт, по желанию...

----------


## Борис

"Нам сутры не писаны...

Но сжечь нас тоже ничего не заставишь"

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Дорогой товарищ Bodhidharma!
Пожалуйста, перестаньте бить ушастых. Перестаньте общаться здесь в поучающем тоне.
Считайте это моим ПОСЛЕДНИМ предупреждением.

Можно создать кучу интернет-форумов, с модераторами или без, можно нафантазировать себе сто тысяч просветлений, даже завести десяток-другой преданных поклонников, и морочить им головы.  Можно пережевывать одни и те же цитаты из популярных книжек, даже свято веря, что это твои собственные мысли - поверьте, ни к буддизму, ни к дзену вся эта бурная деятельность Вашего ума никакого отношения не имеет.
Если Вы ответите мне в Вашем обычном тоне - я Вас отключу.
Если не ответите - значит Вы испугались.
Если смените тон - то пойдете у меня на поводу.
А?

----------


## Bodhidharma

Ершшшш....Ершшш...Ершш...шшш!!!
Безмозглый чурбан!!!!
Отключай....Трусливый заяц...

----------


## Буль

*Bodhidharma* получает 2 предупреждение из 3 возможных за свое сообщение


> Ершшшш....Ершшш...Ершш...шшш!!!
> Безмозглый чурбан!!!!
> Отключай....Трусливый заяц...

----------


## oira

Драконы - они мягкие и обходительные  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ой, не успел. Спасибо, Бао!

----------


## Ахимса

*Бодхи*

Отвечу на известном тебе форуме.

*Wolf*



> *Кто таскает за собой кланяющегося Будду?*


Ты Будда (просветленное сознание) в Формах Своих таскаешь не такую уж и нужную ношу.

;)))

----------


## Ersh

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ахимса_ 
> [B]*Бодхи*
> 
> Отвечу на известном тебе форуме.


А хотите я на известном Вам форуме размещу цитаты из памятной Вам беседы в чате?

----------


## Ахимса

Ахахахаха.
Вот [censored] -то!!!

----------


## Ersh

Ахимса, что так долго думали?

----------


## Lara

Ерш,с удовольствием почитаю...
... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Ersh

Да ничего собственно интересного. Прижали человека в риал-тайме как-то. Пардону запросил. Впрочем он вот не захотел по любому)))

----------


## Lara

"Прижали человека в риал-тайме как-то. Пардону запросил." -
 как-то нищетой попахивает.

  Ахимса - брат мне.

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## Ersh

"В чем сила, брат?..."(с)

----------


## Lara

"Антуан,кого Вы ищете?"

... :Smilie:  ...

----------


## immediate

С почтением и благодарностью кланяюсь всем!
Уважаемый Бодхидхарма! Вы уже достаточно сказали. Выпейте чашечку чая...

----------


## Недоразумение

Да...Бодхидхарма дал здесь прикурить...И что, на этом все???

----------


## Ersh

Курить вредно

----------


## immediate

Не привязывайтесь к словам и мыслям

----------

